# A beer or drink at Lunch, a warming shot on the Lift, a sip in the Woods. Do you?? Don't you?? How far have you seen a person drink and Ski or ride??



## MidnightJester (Oct 2, 2022)

British Study Show Drinking & Skiing Is A Dangerous Combination (43% Crash Risk Increase)
					

“No other adventure sport associated with speed and the potential to crash into trees would have people drinking while doing it. You wouldn’t go rock climbing drunk, would you? Why is drinking whil…




					unofficialnetworks.com


----------



## skiur (Oct 2, 2022)

Nothing wrong with a few cocktails and skiing, definitely a limit though.


----------



## Edd (Oct 2, 2022)

Long thread title you’ve got there. Per the article, an average of 6 drinks sounds excessive and perhaps more indicative of how Europeans drink and ski. My norm is 2 or 3 while eating lunch and save the rest of it for après.


----------



## RichT (Oct 2, 2022)

None for me, to me its akin to drinking and driving. I'd probably kill myself.


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 2, 2022)

Pre Kids I'd be all about a 2 pint lunch and maybe 1 or 2 more mid afternoon.  Then apres.

Hardly ever have beers when out with the kids and that's also meant I often don't drink or have considerably less when skiing with adult friends.


----------



## jimk (Oct 2, 2022)

A ski day for me is a little like a workout session at the gym, only a lot more fun.  I don't usually want to drink alcohol during the day, but glad to have a beer or two apres ski, usually out the back of my car in the parking lot.  If I drink at lunch time, it generally means I don't intend to do much serious skiing in the PM.

Having said the above, one of my most relaxing memories from last winter was a day at Snowbird in late March.  I will occasionally bring a few brews out on the hill in a backpack and stash them somewhere for later consumption.  This day I had a couple bottles of Guinness outside Snowbird's Summit Restaurant.  At about 2 PM me and  buddie and I were winding down our day and I smuggled them into the Summit Building (outside drinks not allowed).  We drank Guinness out of paper cups and enjoyed a good long look at this view.  This photo was taken just before we sat down at table in background.'


----------



## Kingslug20 (Oct 2, 2022)

Don't drink anymore..but vt has some great NA beers now..so I'll be drinking those.


----------



## crank (Oct 2, 2022)

I've skied with Jimk 3 or 4 times over the years and it seems to me he usually carries a flask with schnapps, good schnapps, that he shares at lunchtime.  I've had a shot or 2 of his stash served in plastic condiment cups. lol

Back in the day I would often bring some beers in my pack and stash them off a trail to enjoy later in the afternoon.

There has been many a long lunch, especially in Europe where a few bottles of sine or steans of beer have been consumed.  Not to mention on mountain apres we wobbled down from.

And then there was the Stowe gondola ride with a bunch of Russians who all had vodka which came out immediately and was possibly still in hand when exiting at the top.  Pretty sure that wasn't their first such ride that day.

When I am buzzed on slope I feel that at least I know enough to take it super slow and easy.  My goal at that point is just to get down and not hurt myself or anyone else.


----------



## slatham (Oct 2, 2022)

Skiing is a natural high so I usually do not partake in anything during the day. This is especially true if skiing is really good  and/or technical. Après-ski is a never-miss must for me. Bar, parking lot, back at condo, or all three (assuming no major post après drive).


----------



## cdskier (Oct 2, 2022)

Most I'll do is a single drink with lunch if I happen to eat on the mountain. I prefer to save the majority of my drinking for after skiing...


----------



## Dickc (Oct 2, 2022)

I’ve only done it once or twice in my life and found myself uncomfortable skiing after.  I just don’t have one until I’m someplace safe for the rest of the day.  I have very personal reasons to not drink and drive, and frown HEAVILY on others who do, even one beer is too many to drive on.


----------



## ThatGuy (Oct 2, 2022)

Usually smoke half a joint around lunch then finish it later in the day. Max one drink if any while skiing because I feel like a danger to myself and others after more than that.


----------



## Smellytele (Oct 2, 2022)

1 or 2 at lunch. Have been know to have a few sips off a flask (whiskey) on the lift.


----------



## drjeff (Oct 2, 2022)

If I'm having a drink (or drinks) on a ski day, my ski boots are off and I am done for the day now.

In the past I occasionally had a beer at lunch, especially if I was on a ski trip out West. 

Drinking on a ski day has always been way more of an apres thing than a during thing for me


----------



## jimk (Oct 2, 2022)

crank said:


> I've skied with Jimk 3 or 4 times over the years and it seems to me he usually carries a flask with schnapps, good schnapps, that he shares at lunchtime.  I've had a shot or 2 of his stash served in plastic condiment cups. lol
> 
> Back in the day I would often bring some beers in my pack and stash them off a trail to enjoy later in the afternoon.
> 
> ...


Oh, I forgot about schnapps.  That's kind of a party thing for me, break it out when there's a good ski crowd.
About 20 years ago this guide in Austria turned me onto it.  Zauchensee, Feb 2003:


----------



## Newpylong (Oct 2, 2022)

Zero while on the hill, just not my thing at all.


----------



## Not Sure (Oct 2, 2022)

Now ....One at lunch one and a short nap ........Then .....Flashback to 1980 School ski trip to Mount St Anne ..... No adult supervision from leaving  Pa. and back! In fact the teacher who ran the trip was stoned for 72 hours straight . I wasn't a stoner but did drink a lot ....hung over at breakfast almost barfed on the server LOL . 
 By lunch had a bunch of beers and was ready to ski again ? There was a trail roped off trail for a race , well not having been down it didn't know there was a huge roller at the bottom . I tucked it from the top must have been doing 60 when I crashed, fortunately I didn't hit anything and slid to a safe stop . I can't say I've witnessed anything remotely close to this level of alcohol abuse on skis since thank god . I'm amazed to have survived that weekend .


----------



## PAabe (Oct 2, 2022)

I don't enjoy the experience at all.  Skiing is exhilarating and drinking has the opposite effect.

Not knocking others if they are in control but not being at the top of my game is frustrating and concerning for me.  A hot coffee or a cold Coca Cola is more my vibe on the hill

Afterward I'm definitely down for a good time if I don't have to drive!


----------



## Abubob (Oct 2, 2022)

I sometimes have a stainless flask in my jacket. Filled with water.


----------



## machski (Oct 2, 2022)

Only time I really have a beverage during a ski day is spring.  One with lunch on the snow beach just seems right and helps the knees stay loose for the afternoon mogul sessions.  Otherwise, a rarity fore or I'm calling it a short day and pretty much done after I raise a glass.


----------



## Granite1 (Oct 3, 2022)

Ski now....drink later at apres ski.


----------



## jimmywilson69 (Oct 3, 2022)

I'll have some beers at lunch but not every day.  On nice winter days when the tailgating is in prime form I'll sometimes go out and take a few runs after a few cold ones.  I never got the beer on every lift ride crowd...


----------



## snoseek (Oct 3, 2022)

If I have a drink or two its late morning at the car as I want to be sober when I leave the hill. Sometimes it gets me in the slot and sometimes it makes me ski lazy. I've skied hammered a few times and its fucking terrible lol never again


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Oct 3, 2022)

if with friends, beers on the lifts, will consume 3 maybe 4 over a day. not 'drunk'

if alone, sometimes a flask and a nip of whiskey here and there

cannabis always in all scenarios


----------



## Granite1 (Oct 3, 2022)

KustyTheKlown said:


> if with friends, beers on the lifts, will consume 3 maybe 4 over a day. not 'drunk'
> 
> if alone, sometimes a flask and a nip of whiskey here and there
> 
> cannabis always in all scenarios


 I would say having four beers on the lifts during a ski day and using cannabis too, that you are impaired and dangerous to other skiers and yourself.
Especially if you are smoking the very potent cannabis available today.  How do you know that you're not legally drunk after four beers, if you are driving?


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Oct 3, 2022)

4 beers consumed gradually from 8 am to 3 pm doesn’t equal “drunk”


----------



## MidnightJester (Oct 3, 2022)

4 beers equals drunk only if he funneled them lol.

You remove from the body and lose approximately 1 drink a hour to liver and body function. He would be lucky to be at even a .03 to .04 (2 drinks in the blood stream) most of the day if they are spaced out.

1 drink = 1 beer 12oz(5%), 1 shot 1.5oz(40%/80proof), 1 wine 5oz(12%) all are approximately for a 180lb person. Male or female and  more muscle mass helps to lower numbers slightly. Apparently Fat doesn't help much lol.         thanks Edd  edit


----------



## Edd (Oct 3, 2022)

Not to mention, what kind of beers are we talking about, for ABV? Also, 12 or 16 oz? Not a debate worth getting into.


----------



## Granite1 (Oct 3, 2022)

KustyTheKlown said:


> 4 beers consumed gradually from 8 am to 3 pm doesn’t equal “drunk”


So you're stoned and drinking beer at 8 am? Is there a therapist in the substance/alcohol abuse profession that would say you don's have a problem?


----------



## skiur (Oct 3, 2022)

Granite1 said:


> So you're stoned and drinking beer at 8 am? Is there a therapist in the substance/alcohol abuse profession that would say you don's have a problem?


Of course they would say that, that's how they make money!  And if you are doing that every day I would agree with them.  Doing it on a random Saturday?  Not that big of a deal.


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Oct 3, 2022)

lol, this fuckin guy


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Oct 3, 2022)

Edd said:


> Not to mention, what kind of beers are we talking about, for ABV? Also, 12 or 16 oz? Not a debate worth getting into.


pibbers of course. basically water.


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Oct 3, 2022)

'i am a real american man. i am afraid of cities. the little mermaid makes me mad.'


----------



## Hawk (Oct 3, 2022)

I was wondering if this woud go off the rails.  Not yet.
In my younger days at Sunday River, the culture was definately drink all day.  Most of the people I skied with drank a lot.  One in the barker parking lot booting up, a couple for the lift(mostly split between friends), One or two at lunch, maybe one after, definately apres.   Glad those days are over.  I could not keep up now.  LOL

I have a beer with luch sometimes.  Occasionally I will have one on the hill if someone is offering.  I do not carry them anymore.  Used to.   Maybe a smokey treat?  I'm kind of borring now and mellowed greatly.  I do not judge.  Well unless they drop thier cans off the lift.  I hate that.

The article is from a British study.  I know first hand that the Britts hit it hard.  6 is not out of the ordinary.  I have seen it at Chamonix, St Anton and Zermatt.  They are professional drinkers.  Drink all day, ski down in the dark and hang out in thier ski boots at Apre.  LOL  
The Austrians are civil but hard core.  They go out at 9 or 10 after a breakfast and then ski hard until 2 and then drink hard.  They never look drunk.
Swiss start earlier but follow the 2:00 apre thing also.  They also never look drunk.  

This year I will find out what the Italians do.


----------



## ceo (Oct 3, 2022)

I'll typically have a beer with lunch if it's available. I don't generally have one after skiing because it can cause me to get drowsy on the drive home.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Oct 3, 2022)

Never; I just don't think it's responsible.  Apres-ski I like to allow myself one IPA followed by a handful of Miller Lites.  If on ski vacation I love drinking outside in the hot tub with the can residing in a snow koozie.


----------



## Granite1 (Oct 3, 2022)

KustyTheKlown said:


> pibbers of course. basically water.


Do you ever ski with out getting stoned? Do you ever ski without drinking beer? Do you ever ski without doing both?


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Oct 3, 2022)

Granite1 said:


> Do you ever ski with out getting stoned? Do you ever ski without drinking beer? Do you ever ski without doing both?



no. i smoke pot every day of my life and have since i was 14 years old. smoking pot is a regular part of my skiing and general life. and it pretty much needs to be a concentrate dab to get me stoned at a level where i wouldn't be totally confident in my ability to exist normally. smoking flower just doesn't inebriate me the way it would for someone without 23 years of accumulated tolerance.

yes. i pretty much only drink socially, so i don't crush beers on the lift by myself, and i ski alone more often than with people.

if its really cold I'll sip on a whiskey flask a little bit. but i ski without drinking at all more often than not. in the spring its more likely


----------



## MidnightJester (Oct 3, 2022)

Granite1 said:


> Do you ever ski with out getting stoned? Do you ever ski without drinking beer? Do you ever ski without doing both?


So I Occasionally, Occasionally, Occasionally but Usually its a Mix of all of the above on a good snowy day ~


----------



## BenedictGomez (Oct 3, 2022)

KustyTheKlown said:


> i smoke pot every day of my life and have since i was 14 years old.



What is the approximate cost per year to do this?


----------



## NYDB (Oct 3, 2022)

Cannabis makes you ski and snowboard better.  I thought that was common knowledge by now.  

maybe not for racer types, or your hard carving dentist types.  But for free riding this phenomenon is well understood.  

it’s been peer reviewed.  

booze just fucks with your balance.  Not good while skiing or riding or mountain biking.  

Daydrinking is stupid unless you aren’t  doing anything more athletic than cornhole.


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Oct 3, 2022)

BenedictGomez said:


> What is the approximate cost per year to do this?



not that much. my weed guy is one of my lifelong best friends, i basically pay cost. i get an ounce for $150 and that lasts me 3-4 weeks.

i splurge on vape cartridges at dispensaries because i don't like smoking out my apartment and sometimes am too lazy to go outside. the vape smell doesn't linger at all.

being a daily drinker at a bar would cost a lot more.


----------



## cdskier (Oct 3, 2022)

KustyTheKlown said:


> not that much. my weed guy is one of my lifelong best friends, i basically pay cost. i get an ounce for $150 and that lasts me 3-4 weeks.
> 
> i splurge on vape cartridges at dispensaries because i don't like smoking out my apartment and sometimes am too lazy to go outside. the vape smell doesn't linger at all.
> 
> being a daily drinker at a bar would cost a lot more.



I'm pretty sure that even my 1-2 glasses of wine a day with dinner at home cost more than that...


----------



## Granite1 (Oct 3, 2022)

KustyTheKlown said:


> no. i smoke pot every day of my life and have since i was 14 years old. smoking pot is a regular part of my skiing and general life.
> 
> yes. i pretty much only drink socially, so i don't crush beers on the lift by myself, and i ski alone more often than with people.
> 
> if its really cold I'll sip on a whiskey flask a little bit. but i ski without drinking at all more often than not. in the spring its more likely





KustyTheKlown said:


> not that much. my weed guy is one of my lifelong best friends, i basically pay cost. i get an ounce for $150 and that lasts me 3-4 weeks.
> 
> i splurge on vape cartridges at dispensaries because i don't like smoking out my apartment and sometimes am too lazy to go outside. the vape smell doesn't linger at all.
> 
> being a daily drinker at a bar would cost a lot more.


Is this one or two hits weed and you're stoned?


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Oct 3, 2022)

i dont know how to quantify that. it's good weed. the same weed that would be sold in a dispensary for $50 per 1/8th ounce or more. i just have very high tolerance. the only thing that will get me stoned to a level where its like being 'on drugs' is a dab of concentrates - that is basically a sticky oil/wax substance that is just concentrated thc and you 'dab' by heating the bowlpiece part of a specialty built pipe with a small blowtorch, and then you touch (or 'dab') the sticky to the hot and it blasts you with highly concentrated smoke that makes you cough your lungs out and be high like you are 14 years old behind the elementary school. regular weed doesn't do that to me anymore. it kind of just 'is'. its a very natural state of being for me and isn't 'intoxicated'. its subtle. its more than nothing. if it was nothing i wouldn't do it. but its not 'fucked up' in any sense.


----------



## BodeMiller1 (Oct 3, 2022)

NYDB said:


> Cannabis makes you ski and snowboard better.  I thought that was common knowledge by now.
> 
> maybe not for racer types, or your hard carving dentist types.  But for free riding this phenomenon is well understood.
> 
> ...


These are all excellent points.

Once again you have crystalizzed my thoughts eloquently. 

Meow (spelling)


----------



## BenedictGomez (Oct 3, 2022)

cdskier said:


> I'm pretty sure that even my 1-2 glasses of wine a day with dinner at home cost more than that...



His cost is $2,235 a year based on his figures.

Based on your stated consumption, your cost is $1,642.50 based on $15 AVG bottle, and you match his annual cost at $20.41 per bottle.


----------



## BodeMiller1 (Oct 3, 2022)

Granite1 said:


> Is this one or two hits weed and you're stoned?





KustyTheKlown said:


> i dont know how to quantify that. it's good weed. the same weed that would be sold in a dispensary for $50 per 1/8th ounce or more. i just have very high tolerance. the only thing that will get me stoned to a level where its like being 'on drugs' is a dab of concentrates - that is basically a sticky oil/wax substance that is just concentrated thc and you 'dab' by heating the bowlpiece part of a specialty built pipe with a small blowtorch, and then you touch (or 'dab') the sticky to the hot and it blasts you with highly concentrated smoke that makes you cough your lungs out and be high like you are 14 years old behind the elementary school. regular weed doesn't do that to me anymore. it kind of just 'is'. its a very natural state of being for me and isn't 'intoxicated'. its subtle. its more than nothing. if it was nothing i wouldn't do it. but its not 'fucked up' in any sense.



My favorite part of Jay Peak is the lift. 

Back on topic: You can take my bong when you pri it from my cold dead hands.

Good article on this in the Manchester Union Leader. N.H. is a weed island. 

This is what they don't tell you.

Jay Peak is big and so are are her hands.

woem tuo -


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Oct 3, 2022)

NH is a weed island and its stupid. 'live free or die' my ass.

vermont rec sales started on oct 1


----------



## skiur (Oct 3, 2022)

BenedictGomez said:


> What is the approximate cost per year to do this?


I smoke every day and it costs me next to nothing.  Only costs for me are fertilizer.


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Oct 3, 2022)

skiur said:


> I smoke every day and it costs me next to nothing.  Only costs for me are fertilizer.



nice. i dont have the space or the patience. i tend to kill the most common of houseplants. maybe one day tho when i eventually move to a house not in a city.


----------



## cdskier (Oct 3, 2022)

BenedictGomez said:


> His cost is $2,235 a year based on his figures.
> 
> Based on your stated consumption, your cost is $1,642.50 based on $15 AVG bottle, and you match his annual cost at $20.41 per bottle.



I'm at $20.15/bottle average so far this year for the bottles I drank (my average bottle price per year since 2010 has varied between $17.95 and $21.36). I'm likely closer to at least 3 bottles a week (1-2 glasses midweek with dinner, but weekends are more like 2-3 glasses a day as I'll open a bottle and drink while I'm cooking). So at 3 bottles a week at that current average, I'd be at ~$3100 a year.


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Oct 3, 2022)

$20 wine is classy. on the rare occasion i drink wine, we're in the sub $10 category 

i do like craft beer and have spent some silly amounts on certain beers, but since like memorial day i reverted to budweiser and pabst and haven't really been missing 8% IPAs or fancy aged sours. i will def get my stout and porter on once its cold tho


----------



## jimk (Oct 3, 2022)

KustyTheKlown said:


> i will def get my stout and porter on once its cold tho


I think you just bridged the generation gap


----------



## thebigo (Oct 3, 2022)

NH may be a weed island but it is also a tax island. Thing that makes new england the best corner of the country is six states with similar culture and climate but different governance. The citizen is free to choose which of the six states most closely match their beliefs without moving half way across the country. Far better than being stuck in the middle of Texas or California.

I support legalization of weed but not too keen on maine's approach that has put a green cross on every street corner. Now if the state of NH could figure a way to sell weed and harder drugs at the existing state liquor stores, then funnel the revenue back to the local school districts, I would be 100% on board.


----------



## cdskier (Oct 3, 2022)

KustyTheKlown said:


> $20 wine is classy. on the rare occasion i drink wine, we're in the sub $10 category



I've talked about it in other threads here...but I'm a huge proponent of wine from the Finger Lakes in NY. Most of the standard bottlings are in the $15-25 range. Single vineyard stuff or reserve/limited production wines can be much higher.

I also love French wines (Bordeaux/Burgundy)...most of those are going to be $25+ minimum for a decent bottle these days.


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Oct 3, 2022)

thebigo said:


> I support legalization of weed but not too keen on maine's approach that has put a green cross on every street corner. Now if the state of NH could figure a way to sell weed and harder drugs at the existing state liquor stores, then funnel the revenue back to the local school districts, I would be 100% on board.



its pretty mellow in jersey so far. not that many dispensaries and they are generally not very garish to look at. they blend in. may change when more licenses are given out. 

in NYC its the fuckin wild west right now. its legal but there's no legal distribution yet and shops and trucks and guys just setting up tables on the sidewalk are everywhere. also lots of private member clubs sprouting up in the city.

i haven't been to portland in ages, but i didn't find the cannabis shops to be particularly in your face near sunday river. 

denver is how you describe maine - green crosses everywhere, billboards, etc.

in my experience Canada strikes the right balance. its readily available but not in your face, and i don't think outdoor advertising like billboards is allowed. in quebec the only retailers are state owned. in alberta its not that way, and i haven't been to bc but i reckon bc will be quite similar to the situation in washington state and colorado


----------



## Edd (Oct 3, 2022)

thebigo said:


> NH may be a weed island but it is also a tax island. Thing that makes new england the best corner of the country is six states with similar culture and climate but different governance. The citizen is free to choose which of the six states most closely match their beliefs without moving half way across the country. Far better than being stuck in the middle of Texas or California.
> 
> I support legalization of weed but not too keen on maine's approach that has put a green cross on every street corner. Now if the state of NH could figure a way to sell weed and harder drugs at the existing state liquor stores, then funnel the revenue back to the local school districts, I would be 100% on board.


I believe polling in NH has shown firm majority support for legalization, it’s perplexing how they’ve dragged their feet for so long, leaving $ on the table.

If they insist on funneling it through the liquor stores, fine by me, I guess. Since Maine and MA stores are so close anyway I’d just shop at the cheapest place. 

Live Free or Die seems to amount to the right to not have car insurance, not wear a helmet on your motorcycle, and not wear a seatbelt. Cool.


----------



## Smellytele (Oct 3, 2022)

KustyTheKlown said:


> its pretty mellow in jersey so far. not that many dispensaries and they are generally not very garish to look at. they blend in. may change when more licenses are given out.
> 
> in NYC its the fuckin wild west right now. its legal but there's no legal distribution yet and shops and trucks and guys just setting up tables on the sidewalk are everywhere. also lots of private member clubs sprouting up in the city.
> 
> ...


The Sunday river area has at least 5 recreational shops. Not complaining just saying. 
Noticed down near the boarder in ME not many shops selling "recreational" tons selling medical.

I was just in Boulder Co and not the same as Denver. Shops didn't have the green crosses but going into one was like going into a speak easy in the 20's. Slots in the door replaced with intercom/camera systems.


----------



## 1dog (Oct 3, 2022)

Isn't 'it' (be it alcohol or weed or 'harder drugs') not the actual problem, but the abuse of 'it'?  

Used responsibly, the 1st two aren't really a problem.  Since we have a much less responsible society, we have and will have more problems than solutions.

Without doing a nickels worth of research, I'll bet alcohol does and has done far more damage than the other two put together. ( including the unfettered loads of fentanyl pouring over the porous border - 107K deaths 2021 alone.


What boggles the mind is the willingness to give government ( local, state or feds) control and cash from the taxation of the stuff.

Gambling, booze, and the like are huge cash-printing mechanisms for the government(s). How have they been on the thrift-side of spending only what they have ?

Yet we still happily hand it over for our chosen libation(s).  Quite weed years ago, but I tell my friends,- most who haven't- stick with the underground dealer. And most have.   NH doesn't need more cash, its people do. Otherwise it could be changed to ' Feel Free to Die'.


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 3, 2022)

My guess is NH is waiting on the feds first.  Then people can purchase with credit cards at state run stores and the state gets all the revenue like they do with liquor.

Maine is definitely the best setup so far and has extremely reasonable pricing even for recreational.  Coastal Roots always has an ounce special for $100, a couple of Half flavors
 at $60 and several $40 quarters.  My wife says it's quite good and it looks / smells like it to me.   I'm pretty much only about edibles these days.  

Mass is double the price on recreational for flower and edibles compared to Maine.  It's like $65 / eight with tax for recreational in Mass. They also have dumb rules like 5mg max per serving on edibles and 500 mg daily purchase limit per store.   None of that in Maine.


----------



## crank (Oct 3, 2022)

cdskier said:


> I've talked about it in other threads here...but I'm a huge proponent of wine from the Finger Lakes in NY. Most of the standard bottlings are in the $15-25 range. Single vineyard stuff or reserve/limited production wines can be much higher.
> 
> I also love French wines (Bordeaux/Burgundy)...most of those are going to be $25+ minimum for a decent bottle these days.


We just finished our stash of Hermann Wiemer Dry Riesling and their Cab Franc was especially good!  We plan to go back to Lake Senace next summer and hit more wineries.

We were in Las Vegas last month and tons of pot shops.  Billboards advertising $40 quarter ounces.  My brother in law has around 15 plants that are about to be harvested in upstate NY.  Hope it's good shit.


----------



## Atomic (Oct 3, 2022)

I'm a certified beer pig but basically never drink during the day (not discipline, just don't want it until it's time to relax) and definitely never while skiing. Just doesn't fit the activity if you ax me. Weed? Every time...isn't that what the trees are for?


----------



## Smellytele (Oct 3, 2022)

I actually would rather drink in the day time. Sunshine, outdoors and wide awake. Instead of loud bars or sitting on my couch drinking (and falling asleep).


----------



## cdskier (Oct 3, 2022)

crank said:


> We just finished our stash of Hermann Wiemer Dry Riesling and their Cab Franc was especially good!  We plan to go back to Lake Senace next summer and hit more wineries.



I'm heading up to the Finger Lakes for a vacation in a little under two weeks...


----------



## IceEidolon (Oct 4, 2022)

While I abstain on snow, I've seen camelbacks full of booze and flasks passed around at the top of a 9 AM start private NASTAR race. But that's about par for the course.


----------



## abc (Oct 4, 2022)

Interesting, a near dead forum but 65 replies in 2 days on a drinking thread! 

To be more accurate, a “not drinking” thread!!!  



slatham said:


> Skiing is a natural high so I usually do not partake in anything during the day. This is especially true if skiing is really good  and/or technical. Après-ski is a never-miss must for me. Bar, parking lot, back at condo, or all three (assuming no major post après drive).


Exactly my thought. 

Enjoy the skiing. Enjoy the drink (Or other stuff). But no need to combine the two.


----------



## 2Planker (Oct 4, 2022)

ThatGuy said:


> Usually smoke half a joint around lunch then finish it later in the day. Max one drink if any while skiing because I feel like a danger to myself and others after more than that.


When I worked at SR, they always had a big tourist group of Brit's every March.  Man, did those guys drink !
Pretty impressive F&B selections at 8-10am...


----------



## ss20 (Oct 4, 2022)

I'll have maybe 20 beers while skiing over the whole 130-150 day season.  2pbrs or a decent ipa and I feel a performance drop so I almost never do it.  And I have a decent alc tolerance drinking 12-15 beers a week.

Good memories though when I was younger...drinking and night skiing...hope everyone can do that at least once in their lives.


----------



## crank (Oct 4, 2022)

I smoke 2 joints in the morning.


----------



## Zand (Oct 4, 2022)

But do you smoke 2 joints at night?


----------



## jimmywilson69 (Oct 5, 2022)

I smoke 2 joints in the afternoon


----------



## Smellytele (Oct 5, 2022)

I smoke two joints before I smoke two joints
And then I smoke two more


----------



## sugarbushskier (Oct 5, 2022)

I rarely drink beer during a ski day, although I have had one or two a few times at lunch on trips out west. Alcohol doesn't make me a better skier, nor does it make the day more enjoyable. Now apres ski, there's nothing better than that first sip of a good ipa or really almost any beer. 

I realized drinking and skiing didn't work for me many moons ago while at Killington.  Lousy weather day so we headed into the old summit restaurant around 1 or 2 for some food and as we walked into the bar area, two seats opened up at the bar right in front of the TV just as the Celtics game was starting. We ended up doing shots of tequila for awhile while watching the game. At the end, we skied down late in the afternoon and honestly, my legs were not connected to my brain as i had no idea what I was doing and barely made it down safely.  Realized then and there that drinking and skiing didn't do it for me.

Now on the other hand, I always ski with some type of cannibis and find that it improves my flow and makes the great day even more enjoyable.  It can make easy cruisers and boring terrain so much more interesting.  I will admit there have also been a few times when the paranoia effect has kicked in when I realize I probably shouldn't be where I am on the mountain, most recently standing on the edge of Big Rock Tongue at Big Sky this past winter LOL.


----------



## Kingslug20 (Oct 6, 2022)

Not sure if the bar carries NA beer...would be good. Zero Gravity rescue club is great..can't tell its NA.


----------



## Hawk (Oct 6, 2022)

sugarbushskier said:


> Now on the other hand, I always ski with some type of cannibis and find that it improves my flow and makes the great day even more enjoyable.  It can make easy cruisers and boring terrain so much more interesting.  I will admit there have also been a few times when the paranoia effect has kicked in when I realize I probably shouldn't be where I am on the mountain, most recently standing on the edge of Big Rock Tongue at Big Sky this past winter LOL.


Was there enough snow come in on the skiers leftt side or did you go in from the Right.  I know the feeling and I did it straight.


----------



## Abubob (Oct 6, 2022)




----------



## sugarbushskier (Oct 6, 2022)

It was early Feb last year, not BS's best snowfall season, but enough to find plenty of terrain, including off the tram. Took me three tries to find the chute I wanted to ski on Big Rock Tongue as both times prior didn't go low enough under the chair line to get to the lip. Once I got to the spot, traversed left across and skied the left side of the chute. 

Stood on the lip getting blasted by the wind and and felt very exposed and that was when I thought I had made a mistake attempting this chute. (BTW, I was also solo LOL) as no-one wanted to ski it. I literally stood there for five minutes trying to get my shit together as I knew there was no way but down. Surveyed the massive bumps straight below me and couldn't find that first 2-4 turn line that's always critical when jumping in, so actually side slipped down about 15 feet until I saw a line that would work. Definitely no-fall zone. Once in it was great and certainly one of the highlights of my trip.  Just the tram runs alone at BS are incredible!


----------



## BodeMiller1 (Oct 6, 2022)

This link should answer it for me.





__





						MSN
					





					www.msn.com


----------



## jimk (Oct 9, 2022)

crank said:


> I've skied with Jimk 3 or 4 times over the years and it seems to me he usually carries a flask with schnapps, good schnapps, that he shares at lunchtime.  I've had a shot or 2 of his stash served in plastic condiment cups. lol


I found a photo of drinking schnapps from condiment cups!!  It's from about 6 years ago after a great day at Snowbird.  You're not in it, but you might recognize a few of the faces.  Let me know if you come to Utah this winter and want to ski Snowbird or Solitude.



Prost!


----------



## ironhippy (Oct 11, 2022)

If you start to think drinking and skiing are bad, take a look at golf.

The course provides you with motorized vehicles to drive around and then a young girl comes by and sells you beer for 4 hours. After you finish, you drive home on the public roads. Ridiculous on every level.


----------



## skiur (Oct 11, 2022)

ironhippy said:


> If you start to think drinking and skiing are bad, take a look at golf.
> 
> The course provides you with motorized vehicles to drive around and then a young girl comes by and sells you beer for 4 hours. After you finish, you drive home on the public roads. Ridiculous on every level.


Why is it ridiculous?  It's the responsibility of the person to not drink too much if they need to drive afterwards.


----------



## drjeff (Oct 11, 2022)

ironhippy said:


> If you start to think drinking and skiing are bad, take a look at golf.
> 
> The course provides you with motorized vehicles to drive around and then a young girl comes by and sells you beer for 4 hours. After you finish, you drive home on the public roads. Ridiculous on every level.



It's just as easy to waive the beverage cart operator off as it is to waive them over - the bigger issue, and I agree that it is an issue, is the culture among some has certainly increased over the years (for both skiing and golf, and many other sporting activities that certainly can have a social component to them) that there's no way that you could possibly have a good time while on the course, or the slopes, or the playing field if you don't have some booze or other subtance iinvolved. That's a completely different topic, and one that certainly brings out some strong opinions in some on both sides of the debate


----------



## NYDB (Oct 11, 2022)

jimk said:


> I found a photo of drinking schnapps from condiment cups!!  It's from about 6 years ago after a great day at Snowbird.  You're not in it, but you might recognize a few of the faces.  Let me know if you come to Utah this winter and want to ski Snowbird or Solitude.
> 
> View attachment 54851
> 
> ...


I see you are practicing safe drinking by keeping your helmet on.  Good choice.  

and someone needs to tell that guy in the green shirt about bibs.  And light beer.


----------



## Kingslug20 (Oct 11, 2022)

I now find that booze adds nothing to experiences...nothing really good anyway.
Took a long time to figure that out.


----------



## ironhippy (Oct 11, 2022)

skiur said:


> Why is it ridiculous?  It's the responsibility of the person to not drink too much if they need to drive afterwards.


In my country (Canada) it is illegal to operate ANY motorized vehicle while consuming alcohol. If I ride my lawnmower while drinking a beer, I can be charged with a DUI.

However I can go to a golf course, rent a motorized vehicle, and then that same golf course will send someone over to sell me as much booze as I want to buy.

I find that to be ridiculous, but I guess others don't have a problem with it


----------



## darent (Oct 11, 2022)

skied with a Russian all morning at Pico many moons ago, every time he got on the lift the flask came out. Guy could hold his Vodka, I would have been crawling on the  ground after all those shots I wait till after to imbibe


----------



## Abubob (Oct 11, 2022)

darent said:


> skied with a Russian all morning at Pico many moons ago, every time he got on the lift the flask came out. Guy could hold his Vodka, I would have been crawling on the  ground after all those shots I wait till after to imbibe


Is … potato.


.


----------



## Riverveteran (Oct 12, 2022)

ironhippy said:


> If you start to think drinking and skiing are bad, take a look at golf.
> 
> The course provides you with motorized vehicles to drive around and then a young girl comes by and sells you beer for 4 hours. After you finish, you drive home on the public roads. Ridiculous on every level.


Is the beer free?


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Oct 12, 2022)

maybe it is at fancy private clubs but in my (limited) experience, not free


----------



## NYDB (Oct 12, 2022)

If you haven’t hit your minimum it is essentially free.


----------



## snoseek (Oct 12, 2022)

I've worked many many years at Country Clubs and the amount of low key alcoholism is crazy. If you're the bartender or server it takes a special skill and shutting a member down just doesn't work how it does in a normal business. A bold cop could clean house on DUI's

Edit-that leads to the question do all you guys that wait for apres slam beers and hit the road? Thats my justification for the 1045 beer break.


----------



## SteezyYeeter (Oct 12, 2022)

All of this drug talk is gross... don't care if you do it but when I can smell it it gets pretty annoying. One of the benefits of MRG in my experience, not to correlate anything


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Oct 13, 2022)

Cannabis is as much a “drug” as coffee, narc who joined this board just to cry about weed conversation


----------



## skiur (Oct 13, 2022)

Tobacco is worse for you and smells much worse than pot.  Also the smell of tobacco lingers much longer than pot.  You walk into a cigarette smokers house or car and it stinks even if it hasn't been smoked in for days.  The smell of pot is gone in an hour.


----------



## SteezyYeeter (Oct 13, 2022)

KustyTheKlown said:


> Cannabis is as much a “drug” as coffee, narc who joined this board just to cry about weed conversation


never said i liked coffee. i would also like to confirm that yes, that is indeed the sole reason i joined.


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 13, 2022)

Lot of folks still guilty of falling for the reefer madness propaganda unfortunately.

It's the reason it's taken THIS long to reach legalization.   Yet alcohol which has a massively worse impact on society is constantly celebrated by almost everyone.  It should be common knowledge for everyone that alcohol is far worse for you and society than THC.  It's really not debatable.


----------



## SteezyYeeter (Oct 13, 2022)

To clarify i have no problem with people doing it i just hate the smell. (same goes for cigarettes...)


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Oct 13, 2022)

thanks for joining the discourse. your contributions have been great so far.


----------



## 1dog (Oct 13, 2022)

deadheadskier said:


> Lot of folks still guilty of falling for the reefer madness propaganda unfortunately.
> 
> It's the reason it's taken THIS long to reach legalization.   Yet alcohol which has a massively worse impact on society is constantly celebrated by almost everyone.  It should be common knowledge for everyone that alcohol is far worse for you and society than THC.  It's really not debatable.


Amen DHS. But the fact that it 'took this long' ( for government purposes) is only, and always about money. Between alcohol, gambling,( lottery especially ), cigarettes, and now weed, the amount of cash flow to local, state and federal governments is astronomical. 

Sin tax? Sure, a good excuse. keep everything legal, but stay out of our collective pockets? Never happen.

Meanwhile Kusty might be practicing law, but he should be compensated for the entertainment value on this board. Marvelous Ms Maisel? Maybe not, but Klowning Kernal Kusty could be made into a great series . . .


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 13, 2022)

I'd argue that it was the alcohol and pharmaceutical lobby that has kept cannabis illegal this long.    The government has known for years how much money they could make off of taxing it.  But much of it comes at the expense of taxes from booze.  Unless of course someone grows their own.  Then the government gets nothing except taxes on utilities.

I'd argue that taxes from cannabis sales should be eliminated all together. I don't pay taxes on my Advil or BP medication.  Why should I pay tax on an edible with melatonin I take before bed to help with sleep?

There's another difference between alcohol and thc.  Alcohol use is 100% about pleasure.  THC is for some, but for many others it's no different than a cup of coffee like Krusty points out.


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Oct 13, 2022)

1dog said:


> Amen DHS. But the fact that it 'took this long' ( for government purposes) is only, and always about money. Between alcohol, gambling,( lottery especially ), cigarettes, and now weed, the amount of cash flow to local, state and federal governments is astronomical.
> 
> Sin tax? Sure, a good excuse. keep everything legal, but stay out of our collective pockets? Never happen.
> 
> Meanwhile Kusty might be practicing law, but he should be compensated for the entertainment value on this board. Marvelous Ms Maisel? Maybe not, but Klowning Kernal Kusty could be made into a great series . . .



i'm admitted to the new york bar but i haven't practiced since 2018. practicing law made me want to fucking kill myself. i work in legal tech.


----------



## 1dog (Oct 13, 2022)

deadheadskier said:


> I'd argue that it was the alcohol and pharmaceutical lobby that has kept cannabis illegal this long.    The government has known for years how much money they could make off of taxing it.  But much of it comes at the expense of taxes from booze.  Unless of course someone grows their own.  Then the government gets nothing except taxes on utilities.
> 
> I'd argue that taxes from cannabis sales should be eliminated all together. I don't pay taxes on my Advil or BP medication.  Why should I pay tax on an edible with melatonin I take before bed to help with sleep?
> 
> There's another difference between alcohol and thc.  Alcohol use is 100% about pleasure.  THC is for some, but for many others it's no different than a cup of coffee like Krusty points out.


----------



## Kingslug20 (Oct 13, 2022)

Sugar...the actual bane of the human race...


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Oct 13, 2022)

Kingslug20 said:


> Sugar...the actual bane of the human race...



my one true addiction. i have been in the gym almost every day since may doing strength training and cardio, and while i moved a lot of gut weight to muscle weight, my weight stayed pretty constant around 200-205, and i attribute this largely to a crippling addiction to cola and ice cream. i have mostly shook the soda addiction when i am at home. I'll get a coke at a restaurant or at work with lunch. the ice cream is a nightly issue. i crush a pint of ben and jerry solo every 2-3 days. i have finally broken the 200 barrier and am down to 195. chasing 185 which was my pre-covid weight. tho i am definitely healthier and in 'better shape' now because of aforementioned gym attendance and quitting cigarettes in April 2020


----------



## SenorQuesadilla (Oct 13, 2022)

deadheadskier said:


> I'd argue that it was the alcohol and pharmaceutical lobby that has kept cannabis illegal this long.    The government has known for years how much money they could make off of taxing it.  But much of it comes at the expense of taxes from booze.  Unless of course someone grows their own.  Then the government gets nothing except taxes on utilities.
> 
> I'd argue that taxes from cannabis sales should be eliminated all together. I don't pay taxes on my Advil or BP medication.  Why should I pay tax on an edible with melatonin I take before bed to help with sleep?
> 
> There's another difference between alcohol and thc.  Alcohol use is 100% about pleasure.  THC is for some, but for many others it's no different than a cup of coffee like Krusty points out.


If the weed is prescribed for that case then that's one thing and I'd tend to agree, but if people are treating themselves then I don't really get why one person taking an edible to help them get to sleep shouldn't be taxed but someone drinking a glass of wine to get to sleep should.


----------



## Kingslug20 (Oct 13, 2022)

Quitting sugar has had a huge effect for me.
No more aches and pains..blood sugar levels out...
Try it for a few weeks. I was a big cookie addict..and peanut butter cups.
Sugar probably kills more people than anything.


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 13, 2022)

SenorQuesadilla said:


> If the weed is prescribed for that case then that's one thing and I'd tend to agree, but if people are treating themselves then I don't really get why one person taking an edible to help them get to sleep shouldn't be taxed but someone drinking a glass of wine to get to sleep should.



What about Advil?  No prescription there. 

Alcohol is biologically proven to be harmful to sleep.  So, the wine example doesn't work.   Alcohol in general is absolutely terrible for you, even in small amounts.  I say this as someone who loves wine.  But there are absolutely zero health benefits to it.


----------



## cdskier (Oct 13, 2022)

deadheadskier said:


> What about Advil?  No prescription there.


FWIW, over half of US states do tax OTC drugs.


----------



## SenorQuesadilla (Oct 13, 2022)

deadheadskier said:


> What about Advil?  No prescription there.
> 
> Alcohol is biologically proven to be harmful to sleep.  So, the wine example doesn't work.   Alcohol in general is absolutely terrible for you, even in small amounts.  I say this as someone who loves wine.  But there are absolutely zero health benefits to it.


Advil isn't used by 90% of people for fun though so you're not risking opening what would would amount to a billion dollar loophole for people to jump through by claiming they're using it for medicine. If we were talking CBD then I'd see it as more of an apples to apples comparison.

Your logic for why the wine example doesn't work would imply that there isn't plenty of evidence, including peer reviewed studies, that marijuana also has negative side effects for sleep. Also, I know you mentioned edibles in referring to your own specific use, but we're referring to weed in general being tax free. A huge portion smoke it, which has legit impact on oral and lung health.

Why does the current widely-adopted system, which is really targeted at exactly your concerns, not seem fair? A parallel system where you can buy recreationally and pay taxes, or visit a licensed medical practitioner who can sign off on a medical license allowing you to purchase without paying sales tax.

As a regular smoker, non taxation would benefit me, I just don't see the arguments making a whole lot of sense. How much it's taxed, on the other hand, is an issue that I'm much more willing to lend an ear.


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 13, 2022)

I'm not sure that 90% figure holds up in legal states, but I agree that it's high.  I'm just saying it shouldn't be viewed equally like alcohol and a "sin tax" product.  I'd be fine with the delineation between rec and med in regards to taxing it.

Studies on the impacts on sleep are mixed with cannabis.   Alcohol not so much.  Most sleep focused cannabis products have a low dosage of THC combined with melatonin.   Some are entirely CBD plus melatonin.

I guess what I'd like to see and I think we will see as a society as time marches on is that cannabis is viewed as a far more benign and beneficial drug than alcohol.   For decades cannabis users have been labeled burnouts and druggies.  Yet, alcohol use is almost always celebrated and accepted.  It should be the opposite knowing what we do now.


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Oct 13, 2022)

the best/worst thing about cannabis and sleep is the dream suppressant effects. its why its so useful for ptsd people. but i havent had a dream in decades. 

i have no problem with cannabis being taxed. its a windfall to our state governments who can put the money to good use. and its a vice and vices get taxed. but i'm a whole lot happier when i am in colorado or washington where the base price is stupidly low. east coast needs to get on the same page.


----------



## Abubob (Oct 13, 2022)

deadheadskier said:


> Lot of folks still guilty of falling for the reefer madness propaganda unfortunately.
> 
> It's the reason it's taken THIS long to reach legalization.   Yet alcohol which has a massively worse impact on society is constantly celebrated by almost everyone.  It should be common knowledge for everyone that alcohol is far worse for you and society than THC.  It's really not debatable.


Respectfully disagree. Everyone is different and reacts differently to certain stimuli. That being said, cannabis isn’t good for me. I smoked pot and hashish for ten years but I found I could do less and less. I didn’t like driving under the influence because it played on my eyes, especially at night. Couldn’t ride a bike or play tennis stoned - couldn’t ride a straight line or get my racket on the ball. I didn’t like the feel when I was skiing because it made depth perception difficult. It came down to only three things I could do stoned: drink beer, play frisbee (somehow it made my throws and catches really flow) or watch TV. I had to give it up. That was over 37 years ago. Good thing because I don’t think I could afford it now. Prices are crazy.

Speaking of prices, I can’t afford to drink in a bar let alone a ski area bar. Prices are bad enough in the stores but prices at bars are ludicrous.


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 13, 2022)

Abubob said:


> Respectfully disagree. Everyone is different and reacts differently to certain stimuli. That being said, cannabis isn’t good for me. I smoked pot and hashish for ten years but I found I could do less and less. I didn’t like driving under the influence because it played on my eyes, especially at night. Couldn’t ride a bike or play tennis stoned - couldn’t ride a straight line or get my racket on the ball. I didn’t like the feel when I was skiing because it made depth perception difficult. It came down to only three things I could do stoned: drink beer, play frisbee (somehow it made my throws and catches really flow) or watch TV. I had to give it up. That was over 37 years ago. Good thing because I don’t think I could afford it now. Prices are crazy.
> 
> Speaking of prices, I can’t afford to drink in a bar let alone a ski area bar. Prices are bad enough in the stores but prices at bars are ludicrous.



My point was how much worse alcohol's impact on society is vs THC; not one's individual experience with the drugs.


----------



## SteezyYeeter (Oct 13, 2022)

KustyTheKlown said:


> the best/worst thing about cannabis and sleep is the dream suppressant effects. its why its so useful for ptsd people. but i havent had a dream in decades.
> 
> i have no problem with cannabis being taxed. its a windfall to our state governments who can put the money to good use. and its a vice and vices get taxed. but i'm a whole lot happier when i am in colorado or washington where the base price is stupidly low. east coast needs to get on the same page.


that's kind of crazy, didn't know about that. Does it damage the part of our brain that makes us dream or something?


----------



## JimG. (Oct 14, 2022)

SteezyYeeter said:


> that's kind of crazy, didn't know about that. Does it damage the part of our brain that makes us dream or something?


I think it's more a biochemical reaction than tissue damage. 

I clean out for a month every 6 months or so and that side effect disappears.


----------



## 1dog (Oct 14, 2022)

KustyTheKlown said:


> the best/worst thing about cannabis and sleep is the dream suppressant effects. its why its so useful for ptsd people. but i havent had a dream in decades.
> 
> i have no problem with cannabis being taxed. its a windfall to our state governments who can put the money to good use. and its a vice and vices get taxed. but i'm a whole lot happier when i am in colorado or washington where the base price is stupidly low. east coast needs to get on the same page.


zTold my buds who toke, never give up your dealer, cheaper, no tax, and generally fresh. I've not experienced the multiple times concentration of THC I'm told about and have read about in commercial grown weed, but they have all reverted to the underground dealer, from pot shop buys.

I do love this line tho Kusty 'its a windfall to our state governments who can put the money to good use.' it appears the cannabis is working.

Pregnonolone works much better than melatonin in my experience for sleep. I had't dreamt in years - probably from too much weed - do now with the stuff.


----------



## SenorQuesadilla (Oct 14, 2022)

1dog said:


> zTold my buds who toke, never give up your dealer, *cheaper*, no tax, and generally fresh.


not for long...


----------



## Granite1 (Oct 15, 2022)

PAabe said:


> I don't care if people do weed... don't smoke it anywhere near me.  If I fail a drug test I'll lose my job
> 
> I'd rather it be legalised so I don't have to worry about things like that but that's the way it is for now.
> 
> I am also terrified of some dope giving me an edible without warning.


I'd be afraid of weed being laced with fentanyl. 

By the way, driving when stoned should have the same punishments as driving drunk. When you are stoned-you are impaired-and you shouldn't be driving putting the lives of others at risk. Drunks and stoners should stay off the ski slopes too. If you can't go skiing for a day without getting drunk and doing drugs, you have a problem.


----------



## Mainer (Oct 15, 2022)

Granite reminds me of a lady that rode the gondola with us at snow basin. The gondola smelled like herb and she went on and on about how she couldn’t believe people would smoke weed and ski. Lasted the whole ride. Super annoying. She didn’t figure out it was the weed in my pocket that was stinking it up. Had to wait until the next ride to burn one.


----------



## skiur (Oct 15, 2022)

Granite1 said:


> I'd be afraid of weed being laced with fentanyl.
> 
> By the way, driving when stoned should have the same punishments as driving drunk. When you are stoned-you are impaired-and you shouldn't be driving putting the lives of others at risk. Drunks and stoners should stay off the ski slopes too. If you can't go skiing for a day without getting drunk and doing drugs, you have a problem.



Seems more like you have a problem.  Ski resorts have enough trouble staying profitable, if you took away bar profits most of them will close and you will have no where to ski.  Take the stick out of your ass.


----------



## Granite1 (Oct 15, 2022)

Mainer said:


> Granite reminds me of a lady that rode the gondola with us at snow basin. The gondola smelled like herb and she went on and on about how she couldn’t believe people would smoke weed and ski. Lasted the whole ride. Super annoying. She didn’t figure out it was the weed in my pocket that was stinking it up. Had to wait until the next ride to burn one.


Smoking week in a gondola is disrespectful towards others-period. In addition, it violates the smoking policy of every ski area in the entire country and you should lose your pass for that day. If you have to smoke in the gondola, not only do you have a drug problem, you are very selfish.


----------



## Granite1 (Oct 15, 2022)

skiur said:


> Seems more like you have a problem.


Being sober while driving and skiing is not a problem.


----------



## skiur (Oct 15, 2022)

Granite1 said:


> Being sober while driving and skiing is not a problem.



Is it a problem if the ski results have to close because they no longer have the money the bar generated?


----------



## skiur (Oct 15, 2022)




----------



## ThatGuy (Oct 15, 2022)

Granite1 said:


> I'd be afraid of weed being laced with fentanyl


No fentanyl in these buds


----------



## NYDB (Oct 15, 2022)

Mainer said:


> Granite reminds me of a lady that rode the gondola with us at snow basin. The gondola smelled like herb and she went on and on about how she couldn’t believe people would smoke weed and ski. Lasted the whole ride. Super annoying. She didn’t figure out it was the weed in my pocket that was stinking it up. Had to wait until the next ride to burn one.


he reminds of someone who used to post in a bike forum I frequented  She couldn't understand how people could use Marijuana while mountain biking and how it was ruining the sport, etc.  on and on.  

and I was like.....uh it's  literally the reason the sport was invented.  a group of guys rode to the  top of Mt Tam to smoke weed and race down.

sometimes marijuana makes it easier to enter the flow state.  

it's as simple as that.

nice looking buds Thatguy.


----------



## Granite1 (Oct 15, 2022)

NYDB said:


> he reminds of someone who used to post in a bike forum I frequented  She couldn't understand how people could use Marijuana while mountain biking and how it was ruining the sport, etc.  on and on.
> 
> and I was like.....uh it's  literally the reason the sport was invented.  a group of guys rode to the  top of Mt Tam to smoke weed and race down.
> 
> ...


So, you're saying skiing was invented so people could smoke dope and ski stoned?


----------



## skiur (Oct 15, 2022)

Granite1 said:


> So, you're saying skiing was invented so people could smoke dope and ski stoned?


No, skiing was invented so that people living up in the mountains could get down to the valley quickly.  But back then everyone drank alcohol as water often contained parasites which the alcohol killed so people have been drinking and skiing since the beginning of skiing.


----------



## eatskisleep (Oct 15, 2022)

I’ll do the occasional beer, like after getting to the top of Hillman’s Highway or Left Gully on Mount Washington, sit and chill for a bit. I max out at 1 beer while skiing, I like to be on my A-game. After skiing I’ll have one or two apres.


----------



## NYDB (Oct 15, 2022)

Granite1 said:


> So, you're saying skiing was invented so people could smoke dope and ski stoned?


no that's why snowboarding was invented


----------



## snoseek (Oct 15, 2022)

ThatGuy said:


> No fentanyl in these buds
> View attachment 54869


Sweet jesus that looks amazing! Well done!


----------



## snoseek (Oct 15, 2022)

Granite1 said:


> Drunks and stoners should stay off the ski slopes too. If you can't go skiing for a day without getting drunk and doing drugs, you have a problem.


Then Why the fuck can I sit in the lodge at the top of a mountain, order a beer or two and ski down? Maybe you should find a ski resort that doesn't sell booze? In all my travels I've found one...Beaver mtn Utah. 

I agree about what you said about smoking dope on the gondola though thats just rude. The woods are the proper place for that.


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 15, 2022)

I sometimes miss the social / ritual aspect of safety meetings, but since legalization in Mass and Maine, I've 100% transitioned to edibles. 

Hope Granite doesn't get offended by me eating a piece of chocolate on the Gondola.


----------



## Granite1 (Oct 15, 2022)

skiur said:


> No, skiing was invented so that people living up in the mountains could get down to the valley quickly.  But back then everyone drank alcohol as water often contained parasites which the alcohol killed so people have been drinking and skiing since the beginning of skiing.


WRONG-WRONG-WRONG. The first skiers were hunters. They used skis for their nomadic/hunter/gatherer life style. Dinking had nothing to do with the inventors of skiing.


----------



## Granite1 (Oct 15, 2022)

deadheadskier said:


> I sometimes miss the social / ritual aspect of safety meetings, but since legalization in Mass and Maine, I've 100% transitioned to edibles.
> 
> Hope Granite doesn't get offended by me eating a piece of chocolate on the Gondola
> 
> ...


----------



## snoseek (Oct 15, 2022)

Me taking a couple pokes in the woods does not=druggy


----------



## Granite1 (Oct 15, 2022)

deadheadskier said:


> I sometimes miss the social / ritual aspect of safety meetings, but since legalization in Mass and Maine, I've 100% transitioned to edibles.
> 
> Hope Granite doesn't get offended by me eating a piece of chocolate on the Gondola.


Do you eat edibles everyday? Do you eat edibles every night to sleep?


----------



## Granite1 (Oct 15, 2022)

snoseek said:


> Me taking a couple pokes in the woods does not=druggy


I never said it does. However, for those that take a couple of tokes on the morning drive to the ski area, a few more during the day? A drink or two or more while skiing? A few more tokes and some more drinks for après ski? They are shit faced-impaired-drunk/druggie types. Then they get up the next day and do it all over again.


----------



## snoseek (Oct 15, 2022)

Granite1 said:


> I never said it does. However, for those that take a couple of tokes on the morning drive to the ski area, a few more during the day? A drink or two or more while skiing? A few more tokes and some more drinks for après ski? They are shit faced-impaired-drunk/druggie types. Then they get up the next day and do it all over again.


Let's not forget the apres frat bro crowd though. You seem biased.


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 15, 2022)

Granite1 said:


> Do you eat edibles everyday? Do you eat edibles every night to sleep?



Nope

I know plenty of people who do though.  Just like I know people who drink every day.   Good people.  Not my place to judge them. 

The only thing I do daily without fail is drink 12 to 24 ounces of black coffee.  Can't function without it.  Guess I'm a druggie


----------



## skiur (Oct 15, 2022)

Granite1 said:


> WRONG-WRONG-WRONG. The first skiers were hunters. They used skis for their nomadic/hunter/gatherer life style. Dinking had nothing to do with the inventors of skiing.


Ummm, yes they did, water was not potable back then and the hunters that used the skis to get down the mountain quicker drank alcohol because the water wasn't safe to drink.  It also didn't freeze at 32 degrees which was another advantage.


----------



## NYDB (Oct 15, 2022)

deadheadskier said:


> Nope
> 
> I know plenty of people who do though.  Just like I know people who drink every day.   Good people.  Not my place to judge them.
> 
> The only thing I do daily without fail is drink 12 to 24 ounces of black coffee.  Can't function without it.  Guess I'm a druggie


I'm a big hippy speedball guy at lunch on ski days.  A big cup of joe and a nice sativa powers a pleasant afternoon.


----------



## drjeff (Oct 15, 2022)

The bigger issue is that until the pro booze crowd can be open and honest and be open to both the pros AND CONS of their view, and the same thing for the cannabis crowd (can we atleast admit that sub 18yrs old may not be the best thing neurologically?) and the same thing for the any substance crowd, that a truly substantial conversation really can't happen?,


----------



## Not Sure (Oct 15, 2022)

deadheadskier said:


> Nope
> 
> I know plenty of people who do though.  Just like I know people who drink every day.   Good people.  Not my place to judge them.
> 
> The only thing I do daily without fail is drink 12 to 24 ounces of black coffee.  Can't function without it.  Guess I'm a druggie


I haven't had one for a while but a nice shot of Disaronno and coffee is is nice .


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Oct 16, 2022)

Abubob said:


> Respectfully disagree. Everyone is different and reacts differently to certain stimuli. That being said, cannabis isn’t good for me. I smoked pot and hashish for ten years but I found I could do less and less. I didn’t like driving under the influence because it played on my eyes, especially at night. Couldn’t ride a bike or play tennis stoned - couldn’t ride a straight line or get my racket on the ball. I didn’t like the feel when I was skiing because it made depth perception difficult. It came down to only three things I could do stoned: drink beer, play frisbee (somehow it made my throws and catches really flow) or watch TV. I had to give it up. That was over 37 years ago. Good thing because I don’t think I could afford it now. Prices are crazy.
> 
> Speaking of prices, I can’t afford to drink in a bar let alone a ski area bar. Prices are bad enough in the stores but prices at bars are ludicrous.


 
Prices are the opposite of crazy in western states and black market. MA dispos are already becoming more normal priced. As eastern markets open, prices will come down. I am in Oregon and ounces are $40


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Oct 16, 2022)

Granite1 said:


> I'd be afraid of weed being laced with fentanyl.
> 
> By the way, driving when stoned should have the same punishments as driving drunk. When you are stoned-you are impaired-and you shouldn't be driving putting the lives of others at risk. Drunks and stoners should stay off the ski slopes too. If you can't go skiing for a day without getting drunk and doing drugs, you have a problem.



Fentanyl laced weed is DARE bogeyman nonsense. It makes zero fucking sense to lace cannabis. Zero. It’s on the same DARE level as “omgz they’re gonna give me kids edibles at Halloween.” No they aren’t. No one gives a fuck about wasting their edibles on your kids.


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Oct 16, 2022)

Granite1 said:


> So, you're saying skiing was invented so people could smoke dope and ski stoned?



You must be a lot of fun at parties


----------



## Granite1 (Oct 16, 2022)

KustyTheKlown said:


> You must be a lot of fun at parties


No one better at a party than me. When I was a senior in high school...I was voted best partier of my class. How many tokes have you taken so far today?


----------



## skiur (Oct 16, 2022)

Granite1 said:


> No one better at a party than me. When I was a senior in high school...I was voted best partier of my class. How many tokes have you taken so far today?


Your obsession is weird and kinda scary.  Who cares how many tokes he has taken today?


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 16, 2022)

It's a beautiful fall morning here in NH.  I think I'm going to do two Marijuanas and go for a boat ride.  Check out some foliage.


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Oct 16, 2022)

deadheadskier said:


> It's a beautiful fall morning here in NH.  I think I'm going to do two Marijuanas and go for a boat ride.  Check out some foliage.



I’m hiking on the Oregon coast and visiting a cheese factory today. I’m going to be a real menace to society.


----------



## snoseek (Oct 16, 2022)

I got up at 530, drove to bear brook state park and just got done riding 15 miles of quality. That weed sure does make me lazy and out of control...I think it was laced lol


----------



## skiur (Oct 16, 2022)

How dare you guys endanger the public by going out after doing the marijuana!  You all should be ashamed of yourselves!!!


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 16, 2022)

deadheadskier said:


> It's a beautiful fall morning here in NH.  I think I'm going to do two Marijuanas and go for a boat ride.  Check out some foliage.





Very nice!


----------



## Kingslug20 (Oct 16, 2022)

We bought some big pumpkins...


----------



## Smellytele (Oct 16, 2022)

I just done a round of golf  in VT with 2 beers. Did it help my game? No helping that. Sitting at Lawson’s now having 1 more then grabbing some double and heading back to NH.

On another note when do the dispensaries open in VT now that it is legal?


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Oct 16, 2022)

Smellytele said:


> I just done a round of golf  in VT with 2 beers. Did it help my game? No helping that. Sitting at Lawson’s now having 1 more then grabbing some double and heading back to NH.
> 
> On another note when do the dispensaries open in VT now that it is legal?


They opened oct 1. Not sure how many are up and running yet. Prob some in btv and rut at least?


----------



## Smellytele (Oct 17, 2022)

KustyTheKlown said:


> They opened oct 1. Not sure how many are up and running yet. Prob some in btv and rut at least?


I haven't seen any at least in Rutland and none have websites that I can find.


----------



## skiur (Oct 17, 2022)

Mountain Girl Cannabis | Recreational Dispensary in Vermont
					

Premium-grade craft cannabis from local VT cultivators. 10% discount for those with a valid medical ID. Stop by our Rutland dispensary to elevate your senses!




					www.mountaingirlcannabis.com


----------



## drjeff (Oct 17, 2022)

KustyTheKlown said:


> They opened oct 1. Not sure how many are up and running yet. Prob some in btv and rut at least?




The 2 licensed stores near Mount Snow seem to be targeting the semi vague "late October/early November" opening timeframe on their social media feeds, and both of those locations had done a fair amount of work  in their places ahead of their licenses being approved


----------



## Abubob (Oct 17, 2022)

This discussion has become unhinged.


.


----------



## Harvey (Oct 17, 2022)

I skied in Europe a few times with family, and the on mountain food (at the huttes) was excellent, came out fast, and not too expensive.  Since everyone was drinking I tried it a few times, one beer.

In the afternoon, I couldn't keep up with my nieces (10 and 12 yo at the time) in the bumps after lunch.  It just doesn't improve the experience.

Now the only time I drink at the hill is at the best bar in NY, at Plattekill. Or on closing day at Gore if someone shares. For the life of me I can't get the bartenders attention at Gore.


----------



## MidnightJester (Oct 19, 2022)

Hmmmmm, Did Skiing or Golf have mid course drinking first. Modern drinks on the links is literally rubbing off by adding Bars to the Trails and Lift intersections or Vise versa









						Vail Mountain To Bring Back Iconic Ice Bar As A Part Of 60th Anniversary Celebrations
					

How should one celebrate the 60th anniversary of one of the most well known ski resorts in the world? They could build new lifts, create a large exhibit to commemorate old ones, or offer special de…




					unofficialnetworks.com


----------



## urungus (Oct 19, 2022)

Do any ski areas in the northeast other than Magic have snow/ice bars ?  I’ve been to Magic’s snow bar at Sunshine Corner a few times for a warming shot and it was a fun place to hang out


----------



## Harvey (Oct 19, 2022)

Granite1 said:


> I'd be afraid of weed being laced with fentanyl.



I'm guessing dealers are driven by money.  Would you add expense to the product that you can't charge for?


----------



## Granite1 (Oct 20, 2022)

Harvey said:


> I'm guessing dealers are driven by money.  Would you add expense to the product that you can't charge for?


It's not your local drug dealer that is lacing weed and pills with fentanyl. It's the drug cartels that are doing it to get people addicted to it.


----------



## skiur (Oct 20, 2022)

Granite1 said:


> It's not your local drug dealer that is lacing weed and pills with fentanyl. It's the drug cartels that are doing it to get people addicted to it.


Weed isn't getting laced with fentanyl except in the rarest of occasions.


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Oct 20, 2022)

lol fentanyl weed. this guys a fucking tool


----------



## snoseek (Oct 20, 2022)

Granite1 said:


> It's not your local drug dealer that is lacing weed and pills with fentanyl. It's the drug cartels that are doing it to get people addicted to it.


This makes a good argument for legal safe weed if it was something that actually happened. 

I don't know one person that consumes that old cheap shitty imported brick weed in this day and age.


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 20, 2022)

Granite1 said:


> It's not your local drug dealer that is lacing weed and pills with fentanyl. It's the drug cartels that are doing it to get people addicted to it.



Educate yourself Granite.  Don't be a sucker









						Claims of ‘Fentanyl-Laced Cannabis’ Are Common, But Are They Accurate?
					

Upon closer inspection, there’s little if any truth behind these sensational claims.




					norml.org


----------



## TyWebb (Oct 20, 2022)

In my younger years I smoked a lot and now just in the evening at home, when I see live music, hike, etc - one of those guys who can not work while high but enjoy for recreational and the benefits for the aches and pains of a 51 year old.  Mixed feelings on cannabis + skiing though I have never done it before.

Always have a beer or two tops at lunch but never have I been drunk on the mountain - just too dangerous for me and most importantly other skiers.  I have never skied high but can see how some would really enjoy it and get in 'that groove.'
I would claim it is much less dangerous thn skiing drunk and with the tolerance/control so many people have while under the influence of cannabis it works for them.  The negative would be with younger, immature less experienced smokers on the mountain - think things can get dangerous with that demographic. 

//Oh and whom ever mentioned the costs comparisons here in the East (I'm in Pa) with dispensaries out west - spent last weekend visiting my daughter who is a freshman @ UC Boulder - wow at those prices - stocked myself up and I'm set for the next bunch of months


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Oct 20, 2022)

Harvey said:


> I'm guessing dealers are driven by money.  Would you add expense to the product that you can't charge for?



Would you try to kill your customers?


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Oct 20, 2022)

TyWebb said:


> In my younger years I smoked a lot and now just in the evening at home, when I see live music, hike, etc - one of those guys who can not work while high but enjoy for recreational and the benefits for the aches and pains of a 51 year old.  Mixed feelings on cannabis + skiing though I have never done it before.
> 
> Always have a beer or two tops at lunch but never have I been drunk on the mountain - just too dangerous for me and most importantly other skiers.  I have never skied high but can see how some would really enjoy it and get in 'that groove.'
> I would claim it is much less dangerous thn skiing drunk and with the tolerance/control so many people have while under the influence of cannabis it works for them.  The negative would be with younger, immature less experienced smokers on the mountain - think things can get dangerous with that demographic.
> ...



I came back from Oregon with like 10 vape cartridges. Those are so expensive here, and not very good. $20 per in Oregon for the tastiest live resin cartridges


----------



## Domeskier (Oct 20, 2022)

I have qualms about eating restaurant-prepared food.  No way I'm consuming something some low-level criminal stuffed into a baggie and transported in his underwear to the point of purchase.  I'd sooner eat a hotdog from a food cart on 42 street.


----------



## crank (Oct 20, 2022)

Interesting how this turned into a weed thread.

So just yesterday I started getting these ads on FB for mail order weed from CA claiming it's legal for the to send it to all 50 states.  They are wrong about that.

However,  I know a local guy who gets is shipped regularly from CA and always has a few different strains and cookies that he sells.  His prices are about 25% less than MA dispensaries.  I haven't been to any in NJ yet which is closer for us.  I brought some back from a trip to Las Vegas last month and have enough to last until we head to VT to ski. (Weed is cheap in Vegas)  I did visit a smoke shop on a reservation out in the Hamptons where they sold a hodgepodge of stuff, all from CA, that seemed pretty pricey and I did not make any purchases.

I've been skiing stoned for close to 50 years now; it's just normal for me.  Day to day I often go for days without imbibing any bu usually have a hit or so most evenings.

Jamming, hiking, biking, concerts, trips to Costco I am usually enhancing the experience.


----------



## Hawk (Oct 20, 2022)

So many people I know now grow it.  I really don't pay for it at all.  But then again I don't smoke that much.  Mostly when I ski and not during bike season prior to the PMC.


----------



## Granite1 (Oct 20, 2022)

KustyTheKlown said:


> Would you try to kill your customers?


Over 100,000 overdose deaths a year from opioids/fentanyl. Yes, the cartels and China will kill their customers to get millions addicted. China is laughing at us.


----------



## Granite1 (Oct 20, 2022)

KustyTheKlown said:


> I came back from Oregon with like 10 vape cartridges. Those are so expensive here, and not very good. $20 per in Oregon for the tastiest live resin cartridges


Live resin cartridges.....that sounds like a really healthy substance to inhale!!!!!


----------



## Granite1 (Oct 20, 2022)

deadheadskier said:


> Educate yourself Granite.  Don't be a sucker
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tell that to the parents who have dead children from weed and pills laced with fentanyl.


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Oct 20, 2022)

lol. youre a laughable fucking loser and a rube

cities are scary.
all weed is fentanyl.
i drive a big truck.
i am a tough American man!

enjoy your micropenis.


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 20, 2022)

Granite1 said:


> Over 100,000 overdose deaths a year from opioids/fentanyl. Yes, the cartels and China will kill their customers to get millions addicted. China is laughing at us.



And I'd be willing to bet out of those 100k ODs, less than 5 a year (most likely zero) are from people smoking fentanyl laced weed.  

Let me offer you some education so the next time you have this conversation with others you don't come across as grossly uninformed like you are here. 

The primary reason dealers / cartels / whatever cut drugs with Fentanyl (mostly heroin, but also cocaine and some pills) is because Fentanyl is dirt cheap.  So, it reduces the cost of goods sold and increases profit.  For this reason, adding it to marijuana flowers makes absolutely zero sense.  It would do nothing to improve margins. Those powders would also mostly fall off the flowers anyway and wouldn't get ingested by the user. So, that takes the attempt at getting weed smokers addicted to fentanyl argument away.  

Change your news / information sources.  You are a victim of propaganda.


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Oct 20, 2022)

he's a fucking moron and a rube and he's past the point of being helpable by changing his information sources. he is the cancer that is america.

i bet you he's also outraged that they made the live action little mermaid black because he REALLY REALLY cares about staying true to danish folklore

just feed him more tucker carlson until hopefully his head explodes and he is dead.


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Oct 20, 2022)

and his ignoramus fentanyl diatribes are also a good example of why all illegal substances should be legal, regulated for safety, and taxed. criminalizing people for ingesting substances is unamerican. i thought you love freedom granite you fucking hypocrite loser with a tiny penis.


----------



## Granite1 (Oct 20, 2022)

KustyTheKlown said:


> he's a fucking moron and a rube and he's past the point of being helpable by changing his information sources. he is the cancer that is america.
> 
> i bet you he's also outraged that they made the live action little mermaid black because he REALLY REALLY cares about staying true to danish folklore
> 
> just feed him more tucker carlson until hopefully his head explodes and he is dead.


Wishing someone dead for advocating for people to be sober (especially while skiing and driving) is proof that your brain is damaged from smoking weed all day long - everyday since you were 14 years old. I feel sorry for you.


----------



## Granite1 (Oct 20, 2022)

KustyTheKlown said:


> and his ignoramus fentanyl diatribes are also a good example of why all illegal substances should be legal, regulated for safety, and taxed. criminalizing people for ingesting substances is unamerican. i thought you love freedom granite you fucking hypocrite loser with a tiny penis.


This post is the most immature post I have ever read here.


----------



## Granite1 (Oct 20, 2022)

deadheadskier said:


> And I'd be willing to bet out of those 100k ODs, less than 5 a year (most likely zero) are from people smoking fentanyl laced weed.
> 
> Let me offer you some education so the next time you have this conversation with others you don't come across as grossly uninformed like you are here.
> 
> ...


I agree that weed laced with fentanyl is uncommon. Hopefully, you never smoke any that is.


----------



## ThatGuy (Oct 20, 2022)

Isn’t it crazy how ignorant in different ways people on opposite sides of the political spectrum can be…. Shows we’re not that different after all.

No one is lacing weed with fentanyl 
Kustys brain might have some stuff wrong with it but its not from the weed
Granite get outside and enjoy life a little you sound like a miserable curmudgeon


----------



## Granite1 (Oct 20, 2022)

ThatGuy said:


> Isn’t it crazy how ignorant in different ways people on opposite sides of the political spectrum can be…. Shows we’re not that different after all.
> 
> No one is lacing weed with fentanyl
> Kustys brain might have some stuff wrong with it but its not from the weed
> Granite get outside and enjoy life a little you sound like a miserable curmudgeon


I spend a great amount of time outside everyday and enjoy my life as much as anyone, if not more.


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 20, 2022)

Granite1 said:


> Tell that to the parents who have dead children from weed and pills laced with fentanyl.



I know who you are talking about.  The pills part is highly believable.  The whole Opioid crisis took off in the 90s.   I was a student at UVM and Oxys were everywhere.  I never partook, but knew people who did.  Sadly some of them became addicted and died.  

The weed part is not believable.


----------



## djd66 (Oct 20, 2022)

I don't know Granite, but you guys need to chill out.  The guy has an opinion you don't agree with and you had to get personal with him.  Grow up.


----------



## NYDB (Oct 20, 2022)

Marijuana laced with fentanyl is total bullshit

  I think the only reason you hear about it at all is thats it's basically a way for surviving relatives to say that my little angel that OD'd on fentanyl only smoked weed.    

"they must have laced her weed"  meanwhile she's been snorting heron and coke at parties for years.  

still tragic either way.  if more shit was legalized this would happen way less often.


----------



## SenorQuesadilla (Oct 20, 2022)

djd66 said:


> I don't know Granite, but you guys need to chill out.  The guy has an opinion you don't agree with and you had to get personal with him.  Grow up.


I could quite literally bring up a page of Granite getting extremely personal, especially with Kusty and deadhead over the last week. He was the one who started slinging arrows so it's very odd see someone criticizing others for "getting personal with him."


----------



## raisingarizona (Oct 20, 2022)

Granite1 said:


> I spend a great amount of time outside everyday and enjoy my life as much as anyone, if not more.


Ever spend a great amount of time outside? Ever spend a great amount of time outside.....on WEED?!?


----------



## snoseek (Oct 20, 2022)

If it were to happen it would be simply because of cross contamination. Noone is doing that for commercial sale intentionally it makes zero sense. Stop with the uniformed fear mongering bullshit.

It's almost like there's could be a way we could regulate and tax weed, take the business from the cartels and dry up the black market (the one that doesnt give a fuck about age). 

Tax and overregulate too much and the black market stays alive and well...


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 20, 2022)

NYDB said:


> Marijuana laced with fentanyl is total bullshit
> 
> I think the only reason you hear about it at all is thats it's basically a way for surviving relatives to say that my little angel that OD'd on fentanyl only smoked weed.
> 
> ...



Could be some of that when coming from in person explanations. 

I think the media misinformation about it though is all part of the push to sway influence over border policy. Get people more freaked out about the "grave danger" coming over our borders.  "They're even lacing weed!"  Even though this isn't a supply problem, it's a demand problem.  The supply will ALWAYS be there. 

Not sure how legalization and controls of narcotics like heroin would impact that black market.  It would appear with marijuana, the remaining black market in legal states is all just local growers avoiding taxes.  It's not cartel supplied imports.


----------



## camberstick (Oct 20, 2022)

And here it is, the 1st crazy thread  derailment of the season!
Hope it snows soon...


----------



## jimmywilson69 (Oct 21, 2022)

Fentanyl laced weed is super LOL.   You should put your 8 mm movie of Reefer madness away for a bit.

Also live free or die is a great credo, but apparently only if you do it their way.


----------



## TyWebb (Oct 21, 2022)

snoseek said:


> If it were to happen it would be simply because of cross contamination. Noone is doing that for commercial sale intentionally it makes zero sense. Stop with the uniformed fear mongering bullshit.
> 
> It's almost like there's could be a way we could regulate and tax weed, take the business from the cartels and dry up the black market (the one that doesnt give a fuck about age).
> 
> Tax and overregulate too much and the black market stays alive and well...



Keep moving forward with legalization through dispensaries if the govt needs their 'cut', people are comfortable purchasing there, etc, etc but - allow any individual to grow it on their own private property just like some of us grow veggies in our backyard garden

Disclaimer - not sure if any state has a law making it legal to grow on your own property


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 21, 2022)

TyWebb said:


> Keep moving forward with legalization through dispensaries if the govt needs their 'cut', people are comfortable purchasing there, etc, etc but - allow any individual to grow it on their own private property just like some of us grow veggies in our backyard garden
> 
> Disclaimer - not sure if any state has a law making it legal to grow on your own property



It's legal to possess and grow up to 6 plants for personal use in VT.   Though they cap flower possession at an ounce.   Those would be very small plants to stay within the one ounce limit.  I haven't grown in 20 years, but when I did the average was about a quarter pound per plant and that was after a relatively short vegetative growth stage. 

Goes to show the people writing the laws are pretty clueless.


----------



## skiur (Oct 21, 2022)

Been growing my own for over 10 years.  I know exactly what is in my weed.


----------



## skiur (Oct 21, 2022)

deadheadskier said:


> It's legal to possess and grow up to 6 plants for personal use in VT.   Though they cap flower possession at an ounce.   Those would be very small plants to stay within the one ounce limit.  I haven't grown in 20 years, but when I did the average was about a quarter pound per plant and that was after a relatively short vegetative growth stage.
> 
> Goes to show the people writing the laws are pretty clueless.



I generally get about a pound out of a plant.


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 21, 2022)

skiur said:


> I generally get about a pound out of a plant.



How long do you let them veg before putting them into a flower cycle?

I imagine the science is considerably better than our hack methods back 20-25 years ago.  We also were super impatient and started flowering very quickly after the cuttings rooted.  

I remember how paranoid we were.  The only place in VT to get lights and supplies back then was Green Thumb Gardening in Underhill.   My roommates and I used to borrow a car from a friend who didn't smoke / grow when we went to GTG because we were paranoid the feds were tracking the license plates of people who shopped there.  Lol.


----------



## skiur (Oct 21, 2022)

deadheadskier said:


> How long do you let them veg before putting them into a flower cycle?
> 
> I imagine the science is considerably better than our hack methods back 20-25 years ago.  We also were super impatient and started flowering very quickly after the cuttings rooted.
> 
> I remember how paranoid we were.  The only place in VT to get lights and supplies back then was Green Thumb Gardening in Underhill.   My roommates and I used to borrow a car from a friend who didn't smoke / grow when we went to GTG because we were paranoid the feds were tracking the license plates of people who shopped there.  Lol.



Last few years I've been growing outside so mother nature decides how long the veg period is.  When growing inside I would let it get about 18" away from the light (in a 7 foot tall tent) before switching to 12/12.  They would then stretch another 6" or so.  Length of veg depended on genetics but generally 1.5-2 month.


----------



## crank (Oct 21, 2022)

IN NY it is not yet legal to grow your own but will be once they finish figuring out the regulations for retail and such.  That said,  I know a lot of people are now growing and I intend to start some sees indoors late this winter and then move the plants outside.  I doubt law enforcement is looking to arrest folks with a few plants.

Below is from NYS Office of Cannabis Management.

"Home Cultivation of Cannabis New Yorkers 21 years of age and older can grow up to 6 cannabis plants in their home for personal use (3 mature plants and 3 immature plants) and a maximum of twelve plants per household (6 mature plants and 6 immature plants). Please be aware the home cultivation of cannabis is not allowed immediately. Pursuant to the MRTA, the home cultivation of cannabis is only permitted after the OCM issues regulations governing home cultivation of cannabis, which will occur within 18 months of the first adult-use retail sale. The MRTA also permits the home cultivation of medical cannabis for certified patients registered in the Medical Cannabis Program. Home cultivation for certified patients has an accelerated timeline, but is not authorized until the OCM issues regulations, which will occur on or before September 30, 2021"


Note:  Not surprisingly they are well past their September 30. 2021 date and have not updated their web site.


Looked up CT.  Legal to grow there - indoors only.


----------



## Hawk (Oct 21, 2022)

This whole Fenn


Granite1 said:


> It's not your local drug dealer that is lacing weed and pills with fentanyl. It's the drug cartels that are doing it to get people addicted to it.





Granite1 said:


> Over 100,000 overdose deaths a year from opioids/fentanyl. Yes, the cartels and China will kill their customers to get millions addicted. China is laughing at us.


Two things about this.
 - Nobody today goes to a "dealer" to buy weed anymore.  If you are into hardcord drugs you might but not for weed.  Granite1, by you stating this I get the feeling you don't do any drugs or do not really hang around with people that smoke weed.  Your statement dates you back 10 to 20 years.
 - All this talk a about opioids/fentanyl - cartels - China, etc. is voiced extensively by the right leaning political groups trying to unseat Hassum for Bolduc in NH.   They are tryng to say she is responcible for the uptick in deaths.  Not my State do I don't realy have a voting opioning but I am wondering if Mr. Granite has been doing to much one sided reading.


----------



## skiur (Oct 21, 2022)

crank said:


> IN NY it is not yet legal to grow your own but will be once they finish figuring out the regulations for retail and such.  That said,  I know a lot of people are now growing and I intend to start some sees indoors late this winter and then move the plants outside.  I doubt law enforcement is looking to arrest folks with a few plants.
> 
> Below is from NYS Office of Cannabis Management.
> 
> ...


I've been growing outdoors in NY for a few years now, while technically not legal it realistically is.  It's technically illegal to sell weed too but you can walk into plenty of stores in NYC and buy weed right now.


----------



## tumbler (Oct 21, 2022)

"Hey, save me a toke!" - Dr Beeper


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 21, 2022)

skiur said:


> I've been growing outdoors in NY for a few years now, while technically not legal it realistically is.  It's technically illegal to sell weed too but you can walk into plenty of stores in NYC and buy weed right now.




I've been spending a lot of time in Brooklyn for work the past few months.   People seem to be selling (and smoking) it everywhere.


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Oct 21, 2022)

there are lots of weird little shops popping up. like bodegas and smoke shops that are just blatantly selling. i'd be fine getting flower from them but i'd be a bit wary of their concentrates and edibles. lots of guys in manhattan just setting up tables on the street too. like you're walking in soho and its the typical cheap jewelry and art tables but now there's just a cannabis table too. the best quality in these kinds of places are in the private clubs like streetlawyer and astor club, which are sort of like Amsterdam cannabis cafe type places - social smoking clubs. that's where quality matters over quantity, until ny gets real dispensaries open. 

nj dispensaries are high quality but ludicrous prices. the local police shut down the most blatent bodega operation in jersey city. a legit dispensary is opening in jersey city in December. currently the closest are about 20 minutes from me. i think JC intentionally wasn't part of the first wave because it is SO accessible for new yorkers


----------



## ironhippy (Oct 21, 2022)

When Canada went legal in 2018, the prices and supply was garbage. This was for a number of reasons, one being they delayed legalization and the producers just sold the original stock that been sitting around for months.

The last few years the quality of the legal pot has gone up and the prices have gone down. (in general) You can now get comparable/better pot for cheaper than before legalization.


----------



## raisingarizona (Oct 21, 2022)

djd66 said:


> I don't know Granite, but you guys need to chill out.  The guy has an opinion you don't agree with and you had to get personal with him.  Grow up.





KustyTheKlown said:


> there are lots of weird little shops popping up. like bodegas and smoke shops that are just blatantly selling. i'd be fine getting flower from them but i'd be a bit wary of their concentrates and edibles. lots of guys in manhattan just setting up tables on the street too. like you're walking in soho and its the typical cheap jewelry and art tables but now there's just a cannabis table too. the best quality in these kinds of places are in the private clubs like streetlawyer and astor club, which are sort of like Amsterdam cannabis cafe type places - social smoking clubs. that's where quality matters over quantity, until ny gets real dispensaries open.
> 
> nj dispensaries are high quality but ludicrous prices. the local police shut down the most blatent bodega operation in jersey city. a legit dispensary is opening in jersey city in December. currently the closest are about 20 minutes from me. i think JC intentionally wasn't part of the first wave because it is SO accessible for new yorkers


Our government agencies are the biggest organized “crime” operations out there. Most things are ok as long as they get their vig.


----------



## raisingarizona (Oct 21, 2022)

ironhippy said:


> When Canada went legal in 2018, the prices and supply was garbage. This was for a number of reasons, one being they delayed legalization and the producers just sold the original stock that been sitting around for months.
> 
> The last few years the quality of the legal pot has gone up and the prices have gone down. (in general) You can now get comparable/better pot for cheaper than before legalization.


Same out here. It’s insanely affordable now. My x illegal grower friends aren’t that stoked on legalization.


----------



## ss20 (Oct 21, 2022)

raisingarizona said:


> Same out here. It’s insanely affordable now. My x illegal grower friends aren’t that stoked on legalization.



Very cheap edibles in Nevada and Colorado. That's all I really consume.  Girlfriend smokes "carts" which I don't have a huge understanding of but she buys illegally still.  

Joints were cool/fun back in my day but I am hooked on the edibles now.  Sooo much stronger without the mess or smoke.


----------



## Not Sure (Oct 22, 2022)

This thread turn would make Scotty proud lol

I don't smoke but did a little bit in my youth , I watched a friend clean his pipe out and it was nasty, looking also at bong water gets pretty ugly too.  

My dad was diagnosed with Cancer at an early age ( which he beat ) , He was a long term Camel Smoker . Maybe that was my prohibition but pulling burning shit into your lungs just can't be good in the long term , my dad did eventually pass from COPD . If I would partake edibles would be the only thing I would consider. 

In my day when I did party a friend grew some in a bag of peat moss.....best smoothest shit we ever had . 










						Marijuana Lung
					

This article does not contain an abstract.



					journal.copdfoundation.org


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Oct 22, 2022)

cannabis does not equal tobacco and shouldn't be put on the same plane. the study you cite admits that they have no real proof of 'marijuana lung' and that much of the study subjects were cig smokers.

"Scientifically *proving this phenomenon has been difficult,* in part due to the lack of studies in animal models and the limited ability in collecting data from individual users, due to marijuana's illegal status. *Additionally, many of these patients concomitantly use tobacco* which itself can be a cause for prominent para-septal emphysema in young patients. While several case reports and case studies have described a connection of bullous emphysema and marijuana use, *most studies have been unable to confirm a definite link.*

Further studies with larger numbers of patients and animal models are needed to confirm the link between bullous lung disease and marijuana use. However, our case is another example of this *possible connection...*"

sounds like some scientists really wanted to find an adverse health effect and came up short and couldnt produce anything more than anecdotal.

meanwhile...

"How can marijuana affect symptoms of cancer?​A number of small studies of smoked marijuana found that it can be helpful in treating nausea and vomiting from cancer chemotherapy.

A few studies have found that inhaled (smoked or vaporized) marijuana can be helpful treatment of neuropathic pain (pain caused by damaged nerves).

Smoked marijuana has also helped improve food intake in HIV patients in studies.

There are no studies in people of the effects of marijuana oil or hemp oil.

Studies have long shown that people who took marijuana extracts in clinical trials tended to need less pain medicine.

More recently, scientists reported that THC and other cannabinoids such as CBD slow growth and/or cause death in certain types of cancer cells growing in lab dishes. Some animal studies also suggest certain cannabinoids may slow growth and reduce spread of some forms of cancer."





__





						Marijuana and Cancer
					

Learn how marijuana and drugs derived from the marijuana plant can affect cancer-related symptoms.




					www.cancer.org


----------



## Not Sure (Oct 22, 2022)

KustyTheKlown said:


> cannabis does not equal tobacco and shouldn't be put on the same plane. the study you cite admits that they have no real proof of 'marijuana lung' and that much of the study subjects were cig smokers.
> 
> "Scientifically *proving this phenomenon has been difficult,* in part due to the lack of studies in animal models and the limited ability in collecting data from individual users, due to marijuana's illegal status. *Additionally, many of these patients concomitantly use tobacco* which itself can be a cause for prominent para-septal emphysema in young patients. While several case reports and case studies have described a connection of bullous emphysema and marijuana use, *most studies have been unable to confirm a definite link.*
> 
> ...


You’ll be a good test subject.

 I have no doubt about benefits for Cancer patients. I was diagnosed with Lymphoma in 1994 . Chemo was brutal shit . I’m 100% for the use , but  question is smoking the best option vs edibles? Your body is already under attack by poisonous chemicals now your adding lung stress with smoking? 

Yes cigarettes are worse, I watched a pilot friend have to give up flying due to COPD . He became very depressed as flying was his life. 

I am concerned about the long term lung issues being downplayed due to cheerleading for something people enjoy. To each his own.


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Oct 22, 2022)

fair enough.

way to beat that shit!


----------



## snoseek (Oct 22, 2022)

I feel like vaping pot is overall easier on the lungs therefore thats my preferred method these days.


----------



## Riverskier (Oct 22, 2022)

I typically have about 3 chairlift beers during the second half of a ski day, and then one at the bar before heading home. I used to drink primarily at the bar, but beer prices have gone up exponentially at Sunday River over the years, even after accounting for inflation. One $12 beer a day is enough.


----------



## Riverskier (Oct 22, 2022)

As for weed, when I was young I was stoned pretty much all day every day, and a safety meeting was an integral part of the ski day. These days I will eat a low dose edible a couple nights a week when home for the evening, but that's about it.


----------



## drjeff (Oct 22, 2022)

The alveoli in one's lungs (the "transition" bodies that exchange the built up CO2 in the deoxygenated blood returning from their trip around your circulatory system for freshly inhaled O2) really aren't a big fan of prolonged exposure to hot air/smoke.

Hence why fire victims often have lung issues secondary to smoke inhalation. The type of smoke isn't as much of an issue as the heat itself. That's just basic physiology that can lead to lungs that are "stiffer" and thus have a more difficult time with the CO2/O2 exchange that we need to effectively oxygenate our blood


----------



## Riverskier (Oct 22, 2022)

Dr Jeff, I haven't been on here in years, but do recall your rather draconian view on marijuana. Clearly any inhalation of smoke is at least somewhat harmful for your lungs, so no argument from me there. That said, what is your opinion on edibles? I do value your opinion as a doctor, unlike Granite who clearly has reefer madness playing on repeat.


----------



## snoseek (Oct 22, 2022)

drjeff said:


> The alveoli in one's lungs (the "transition" bodies that exchange the built up CO2 in the deoxygenated blood returning from their trip around your circulatory system for freshly inhaled O2) really aren't a big fan of prolonged exposure to hot air/smoke.
> 
> Hence why fire victims often have lung issues secondary to smoke inhalation. The type of smoke isn't as much of an issue as the heat itself. That's just basic physiology that can lead to lungs that are "stiffer" and thus have a more difficult time with the CO2/O2 exchange that we need to effectively oxygenate our blood


This goes back to me rather hitting 3 or four pokes of VAPOR off a cartridge vs traditionally 15 or 20 hits off a joint. Its not the same. Same goes for nicotine TBH VS someone killing 20 or 25 lung darts per day. 

The edible crowd probably wins. IDK though if I want to get high I usually want it to happen quickly and go away quicker. Edibles are too committing for me.


----------



## Smellytele (Oct 22, 2022)

Riverskier said:


> Dr Jeff, I haven't been on here in years, but do recall your rather draconian view on marijuana. Clearly any inhalation of smoke is at least somewhat harmful for your lungs, so no argument from me there. That said, what is your opinion on edibles? I do value your opinion as a doctor, unlike Granite who clearly has reefer madness playing on repeat.


He is a dentist


----------



## Riverskier (Oct 22, 2022)

Smellytele said:


> He is a dentist


A dentist is a doctor by most definitions. Frankly I dont care, just saying he has honest/informed opinions, even if I disagree. Granite on the other hand is essentially a troll.


----------



## JimG. (Oct 22, 2022)

snoseek said:


> This goes back to me rather hitting 3 or four pokes of VAPOR off a cartridge vs traditionally 15 or 20 hits off a joint. Its not the same. Same goes for nicotine TBH VS someone killing 20 or 25 lung darts per day.
> 
> The edible crowd probably wins. IDK though if I want to get high I usually want it to happen quickly and go away quicker. Edibles are too committing for me.


I agree about the nature of the commitment with edibles. However the edible formulations and results have become very consistent.

I'm a dry leaf vaporizer guy. I like to buy a bag of nice unmolested buds. I don't like processed cannabis any more than processed food.

Just my personal preference.


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 22, 2022)

The thing I have grown to prefer about edibles is how precise they've gotten with the dosages and blends.  Once I fully committed to edibles only as a medium and became experienced with them, I pretty much know exactly what to expect.  The variety of products available are great.  The dispensaries in Mass and Maine have something for whatever mood your in.  Nevermind the variety of sweets used as a base.  Win/win


----------



## drjeff (Oct 22, 2022)

Smellytele said:


> He is a dentist


Truth, but my 1st 2 yrs of Dental school was with the med students at UCONN, so I learned way more stuff than just what happens between the chin and the nose


----------



## drjeff (Oct 22, 2022)

Riverskier said:


> Dr Jeff, I haven't been on here in years, but do recall your rather draconian view on marijuana. Clearly any inhalation of smoke is at least somewhat harmful for your lungs, so no argument from me there. That said, what is your opinion on edibles? I do value your opinion as a doctor, unlike Granite who clearly has reefer madness playing on repeat.


If the heat isn't there, the research shows that there really isn't any harm in moderation, and likely multiple benefits


----------



## raisingarizona (Oct 23, 2022)

snoseek said:


> This goes back to me rather hitting 3 or four pokes of VAPOR off a cartridge vs traditionally 15 or 20 hits off a joint. Its not the same. Same goes for nicotine TBH VS someone killing 20 or 25 lung darts per day.
> 
> The edible crowd probably wins. IDK though if I want to get high I usually want it to happen quickly and go away quicker. Edibles are too committing for me.


Try 2.5 to 5 mg every two to four hours during the day. I barely even feel the affects other than having zero anxiety. I’ll eat more when I’m desiring a stronger buzz.


----------



## raisingarizona (Oct 23, 2022)

Riverskier said:


> A dentist is a doctor by most definitions. Frankly I dont care, just saying he has honest/informed opinions, even if I disagree. Granite on the other hand is essentially a troll.


Yup. That dude isn’t worth your time. He probably gets all hot listening to Alex Jones.


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 23, 2022)

raisingarizona said:


> Try 2.5 to 5 mg every two to four hours during the day. I barely even feel the affects other than having zero anxiety. I’ll eat more when I’m desiring a stronger buzz.



This is a great product I've found for doing just that.  Basically 1MG M&Ms



			https://atgcannabis.com/dutchie?location=Salisbury&dtche%5Bproduct%5D=sweet-spot-rso-sativa-hard-shell-chocolates-energize-100mg-80pk


----------



## Smellytele (Oct 23, 2022)

I smoke but never to quell anxiety. Don’t need it for self medication. Sativa only for the most part. 
Don’t like edibles as I don’t like the wait for the buzz nor not knowing when the buzz will hit or end.


----------



## Vter (Oct 24, 2022)

May I assume that you didn’t like late ‘70’s 4-way or Orange Sunshine.


----------



## NYDB (Oct 24, 2022)

JimG. said:


> I agree about the nature of the commitment with edibles. However the edible formulations and results have become very consistent.
> 
> I'm a dry leaf vaporizer guy. I like to buy a bag of nice unmolested buds. I don't like processed cannabis any more than processed food.
> 
> Just my personal preference.


I'm an sativa edibles guy now mostly but do vape now and then. 

I have a crafty from storz-bickel that vaporizes flower.  what are you using?


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 24, 2022)

Before switching completely to edibles, I was using a Pax 2 for vaporizing flower.  Worked pretty well


----------



## Smellytele (Oct 24, 2022)

Vter said:


> May I assume that you didn’t like late ‘70’s 4-way or Orange Sunshine.


I did in my teens. Well in the 80’s.


----------



## BodeMiller1 (Oct 24, 2022)

Riverskier said:


> A dentist is a doctor by most definitions. Frankly I dont care, just saying he has honest/informed opinions, even if I disagree. Granite on the other hand is essentially a troll.


Are you kidding me, just when I think all is well on the internet. Dentists are not Doctors. 

Doctors save lives. Dentists bill you until you cry foul. Also, doctors donate lots of hours to save bears. Dentists don't like bears.


----------



## BodeMiller1 (Oct 24, 2022)

Northern lsyspotted Red Salamander. 


Meow Indeed


----------



## SteezyYeeter (Oct 24, 2022)

BodeMiller1 said:


> Are you kidding me, just when I think all is well on the internet. Dentists are not Doctors.
> 
> Doctors save lives. Dentists bill you until you cry foul. Also, doctors donate lots of hours to save bears. Dentists don't like bears.


Dr. Jeff has 24 hours to respond...


----------



## jimmywilson69 (Oct 24, 2022)

If I had to guess Dr Jeff likes bears.


----------



## Kingslug20 (Oct 24, 2022)

How can you not like bears???


----------



## Smellytele (Oct 24, 2022)

Kingslug20 said:


> How can you not like bears???


If they bit and claw your face off...


----------



## Yo VT Raps (Oct 24, 2022)

I have skied somewhere around 2,000 days and skied 1 day drunk. It did not go well.


----------



## 1dog (Oct 25, 2022)

Smellytele said:


> If they bit and claw your face off...





			Wild Footage of Rock Climber Fighting Off Bear Leaves the Internet Officially Shook


----------



## Kingslug20 (Oct 25, 2022)

I still like them..as well as moose...another rather unfriendly dangerous animal.


----------



## Smellytele (Oct 25, 2022)

Yo VT Raps said:


> I have skied somewhere around 2,000 days and skied 1 day drunk. It did not go well.


practice makes perfect


----------



## skiur (Oct 25, 2022)

Kingslug20 said:


> I still like them..as well as moose...another rather unfriendly dangerous animal.


There are more moose attacks on humans than bear attacks in the USA.


----------



## Smellytele (Oct 25, 2022)

skiur said:


> There are more moose attacks on humans than bear attacks in the USA.


People treat them like cows. Get to close and they get stomped. Same with bison


----------



## Kingslug20 (Oct 25, 2022)

Darwin award winners..


----------



## JimG. (Oct 27, 2022)

NYDB said:


> I'm an sativa edibles guy now mostly but do vape now and then.
> 
> I have a crafty from storz-bickel that vaporizes flower.  what are you using?


Pax 2 here.


----------



## boston_e (Oct 27, 2022)

Drinks are for apres ski.


----------



## RISkier (Oct 30, 2022)

MidnightJester said:


> British Study Show Drinking & Skiing Is A Dangerous Combination (43% Crash Risk Increase)
> 
> 
> “No other adventure sport associated with speed and the potential to crash into trees would have people drinking while doing it. You wouldn’t go rock climbing drunk, would you? Why is drinking whil…
> ...


I like my beer but almost never drink anything before or while skiing. Exceptions are possibly having a beer on a warmish afternoon and going back out for a couple more runs, or when we've been to Europe, something like a gluewein (SP?) at lunch. I sometimes see folks drinking something like a high test double ipa at the Octagon in Stowe, before noon, and on really cold days. I think it looks completely unappealing. I'll take a coffee or hot tea, please.


----------



## SteezyYeeter (Oct 30, 2022)

Thanks to the famous British Study I know now that if I drink beer I might become drunk which might lead me to ski irresponsibly.


----------



## Dickc (Oct 30, 2022)

SteezyYeeter said:


> Thanks to the famous British Study I know now that if I drink beer I might become drunk which might lead me to ski irresponsibly.


So if you don't drink you will always ski responsibly? /Sarcasm


----------



## SteezyYeeter (Oct 30, 2022)

Dickc said:


> So if you don't drink you will always ski responsibly? /Sarcasm


That's what I've been told.


----------



## 2Planker (Oct 31, 2022)

funny skiing drunk video - Bing video
					






					www.bing.com


----------



## darent (Nov 1, 2022)

wifes a ER nurse,majority of accidents are early morning and just after lunch. victims have either been drinking or doing drugs. Be careful out there folks


----------



## Hawk (Nov 2, 2022)

Everybody's different and this is a free country.  Drink don't drink it's your choice.  I say have fun and don't preach.


----------



## skiur (Nov 2, 2022)

Nothing wrong with a few beers and skiing.  Now if you were getting wasted and skiing that's a different story.


----------



## BodeMiller1 (Nov 2, 2022)

Smellytele said:


> People treat them like cows. Get to close and they get stomped. Same with bison


One of my dad's friends raises bison in NH. I asked if my old dog could run around with them. They guy said your dog will be killed quickly. So...


----------



## eatskisleep (Nov 6, 2022)

Hawk said:


> Everybody's different and this is a free country.  Drink don't drink it's your choice.  I say have fun and don't preach.


I agree. But as long as you’re still skiing safely and not putting others in danger by being reckless.


----------



## ColdRain&Snow (Nov 15, 2022)

I’m new here, basically looking to get up to speed on newer equipment after a bit of a break from skiing. 

And this thread is lol


----------



## Kingslug20 (Nov 15, 2022)

At Hunter a kid pulled out a whole quart of Jack Daniel's on the chair...
Wonder if he ever made it home...


----------



## jimmywilson69 (Nov 15, 2022)

ColdRain&Snow said:


> I’m new here, basically looking to get up to speed on newer equipment after a bit of a break from skiing.
> 
> And this thread is lol



Welcome lots of LOL here.  Stick around and contribute.  Good people with a lot of knowledge here.


----------



## ColdRain&Snow (Nov 16, 2022)

jimmywilson69 said:


> Welcome lots of LOL here.  Stick around and contribute.  Good people with a lot of knowledge here.



Thx, it seems like a festive crew.

Probably can’t provide much with ski gear expertise, will likely ask a lot of questions.  Maybe I can contribute to the humor here.

I’m getting set up with boots at gmol with bill after thanksgiving, so maybe I can document the fitting experience and testing out whatever he recommends for me.


----------



## snoseek (Nov 16, 2022)

ColdRain&Snow said:


> Thx, it seems like a festive crew.
> 
> Probably can’t provide much with ski gear expertise, will likely ask a lot of questions.  Maybe I can contribute to the humor here.
> 
> I’m getting set up with boots at gmol with bill after thanksgiving, so maybe I can document the fitting experience and testing out whatever he recommends for me.


Lots of dopesmoking deadheads on here. Welcome.


----------



## ColdRain&Snow (Nov 16, 2022)

snoseek said:


> Lots of dopesmoking deadheads on here. Welcome.



Thx

I like a bloody with gin in the lot to start, a couple high abv 12oz cans on the lift during the day, and a few tokes during piss breaks off the trail



all while cranking tunes on my helmet headphones


----------



## ThatGuy (Nov 16, 2022)

You sound like Granite1’s worst nightmare...


----------



## Kingslug20 (Nov 16, 2022)

They should meet...LOL........


----------



## skiur (Nov 16, 2022)

Need to take that rain word out of your name, just make it cold&snow!


----------



## Abubob (Dec 2, 2022)

If anyone already posted this my apologies.


----------



## Granite1 (Dec 2, 2022)

ThatGuy said:


> You sound like Granite1’s worst nightmare...


Drunk, stoned and skiing with headphones is an accident waiting to happen.


----------



## John9 (Dec 3, 2022)

I have never skied under the influence of anything except adrenaline. The parking lot often smells like I imagine a Greatfull Dead show must have, coming and leaving. No idea how much people drink. I guess it works for some people. Afterwards sure, I understand that.


----------



## Ski2LiveLive2Ski (Dec 3, 2022)

About 3x I have had a beer at a skiing lunch break when I was with a group of friends who ordered beers. Each time when I got back out on the snow I found my legs felt considerably worse skiing than they had in the AM or in the PM when I had not had a beer. Not about being intoxicated - about impact on leg muscle performance in an athletic activity.

Based on this, I have not had even one beer in the middle of a ski day for at least a decade. 

I will often have a beer or glass of wine around 930-10 pm on a multi day ski trip as I find this helpful to get to sleep earlier than I normally do, and therefore be more rested if I want to hit the slopes close to the time lifts open in the AM.


----------



## jimmywilson69 (Dec 3, 2022)

Interesting I think a beer actually loosens me up a bit after sitting for lunch.  To each his own though.


----------



## ColdRain&Snow (Dec 4, 2022)

Granite1 said:


> Drunk, stoned and skiing with headphones is an accident waiting to happen.



lol, one cocktail and 2 beers over 7 hours is drunk?

and a couple tokes is stoned?

you must’ve kicked a lot of hippie ass back in the day


----------



## ColdRain&Snow (Dec 4, 2022)

jimmywilson69 said:


> Interesting I think a beer actually loosens me up a bit after sitting for lunch.  To each his own though.



the drunk driver always walks away from the car crash


----------



## skiur (Dec 5, 2022)

ColdRain&Snow said:


> the drunk driver always walks away from the car crash


Sounds good but certainly not true.


----------



## 2Planker (Dec 5, 2022)

NH troopers cruisin the BW lot yesterday 3-4pm, definitely looking for someone/something

Wasn't crowded at all... Conditions were damn good - Shhhhh


----------



## tnt1234 (Dec 6, 2022)

If the skiing is good, none till apres.

If it's a frozen groomer kind of day, a pint over lunch. 

The title asked 'how far have you seen...'

At Camelback, with my at the time maybe 10 yo daughter.  We were done for the day. Standing in line behind to Russian guys sucking off flasks of vodka and arguing in their native language.  They were smashed.  

Arguing got louder and louder.  The guy on the left raised his hand to point a finger, or maybe jab the guy on the right in the chest.  Guy on the right stepped back, the guy on the left collapsed on the snow.  Guy on the right leaned back against the waffle hut and started screaming at his friend.  

Guy wasn't quite passed out, but close.

We stepped over him in our ski boots, collected our waffles and left.

Ah, the Poconos....


----------



## Smellytele (Dec 6, 2022)

tnt1234 said:


> If the skiing is good, none till apres.
> 
> If it's a frozen groomer kind of day, a pint over lunch.
> 
> ...


Russians always sound like they are yelling even when they aren’t.


----------



## Hawk (Dec 7, 2022)

I can't belive you guys are still kicking this around.  I got sick of all the finger waging.


----------



## Kingslug20 (Dec 7, 2022)

Need ....some...snow....


----------



## dlague (Dec 7, 2022)

From Snowdon Express, we saw a guy skiing shit faced with a PBR in hand - everytime he fell he would raise the beer in an attempt to not spill or drop it,  The he got up and ponded down more - he was dangerous.


----------



## urungus (Dec 8, 2022)

Hawk said:


> I can't belive you guys are still kicking this around.  I got sick of all the finger waging.



“Finger waging”


----------



## eatskisleep (Dec 8, 2022)

urungus said:


> “Finger waging”
> 
> View attachment 55226
> 
> ...


Please tell me this was a real
Show somewhere.


----------



## urungus (Dec 8, 2022)

eatskisleep said:


> Please tell me this was a real
> Show somewhere.



Sorry, it was a skit on Saturday Night Live


----------



## 1dog (Dec 23, 2022)

Some fuel from VT to um, rekindle the fire. . 









						High in the Upper Valley
					

A friend forwards Valley News columnist Jim Kenyon's report from the frontiers of social equity in Vermont. High times have come in legal form to Vermont. Vermont's Cannabis Control Board began issuing licenses for cannabis retail stores (a/k/a 'recreational dispensaries') on October 1. Kenyon...




					www.powerlineblog.com


----------



## SenorQuesadilla (Dec 23, 2022)

You should take a hint and realize people don't want the bullshit political arguments on a ski forum during ski season.


----------

